# (OOC) Dangerous Legacy - Full + Alts



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2005)

_“THE RUNNER RETURNS!” Comes the cry from the top most parapet above the gate of the great human city of Enberton.  All in the city rush forth from their homes at the cry, anxious to hear the news that this runner brings.  Quickly the streets fill with the city’s population and the gates fly open as the young man sprints past the guards who turn and follow.  

The young man must not go far to deliver his message, for the King himself, Promus, has come from the safety of his hall and into the courtyard where the runner collapses at the King’s feet.

“Water!  Get the boy water!”  King Promus orders and kneels by the boy.  “Easy son… breathe.”  He tells the lad in a calm and soothing voice.  The boy looks up into the eyes of his King and a tear streams down the boy’s cheek.

“M’Lord… The rumors be true.  It were a Dragon.”  A gasp rings out among those crowded around close enough to hear the boy’s breathless words and murmurs immediately fly through the streets and back alleys, everywhere people stand and strive to hear the boy.  In seconds, everyone in the city of Enberton knows that, for the first time ever, a Dragon has come.

“The elves…”  The boy continues.  “It attacked the elves.  It flew straight into the heart of their lands and attacked Thel’Lorean, their capital city.  Burnt it to the ground, M’Lord and flew away.  The elves tried to fight it.  Even the mighty Kendrian and Tandra’var…”  The boy chokes on his tears.  

“Yes… did Kendrian and Tandra’var, Heroes of Enber and slayers of the Dark Lord Rox’Voroth chase off the dragon?”  King Promus asks, a note of pride filling his voice as he mentions the legendary elven heroes.  Again, another murmur flies through the crowd, this one of satisfaction.

“No!”  The boy cries and silences the crowd.  None dare breathe nor even allow their own heart to beat for fear of missing the boy’s words.  “The dragon has killed Kendrian.  His body lay charred upon the ashen field that once was Thel’Lorean.  And the dragon carried off Tandra’var when it left.”

The good King stands slowly as he looks over his people in the courtyard before his palace.  Fear fills their eyes… a Dragon.  The King clears his throat and in a voice that is both commanding and caring, addresses his people.  “Citizens!  Fear not this Dragon!  Though the races of Enber have little regard for each other, we will hunt down this Dragon and in the Name of Kendrian and Tandra’var, we shall slay it!  And we shall honor our fallen heroes…”

The King looks down on the boy who tugs softly on his coat.  “M’Lord…” The boy says, rising, still in the grip of fear. “There is more…”

“More?”  Promus replies, aghast.

“While the Dragon battled Kendrian and Tandra’var, she spoke of her children… half breed children whose father was…”  The boy’s words are lost in his throat.

“Yes.” The King prompts the boy, “Dragon children?”  He asks, with some trepidation, wondering if he heard correctly.

“Their father is none other than the Dark Lord himself, Rox’Voroth!”

The King’s vizier, Dean Belhander, steps forward to the King’s side.  “You Highness, what are we going to do?”  

The King turns to him, a fire in his eyes.  “This is bigger than Men alone can handle, my friend.  Summon my scribes.  We must send a missive to all the races of Enber.  We must meet and discuss what must be done.”_

__________________________________________________________________________________​
Hello.  
Getting more and more addicted to EnWorld Gaming, I’ve decided to test the waters with a game from my own world where my (hoped to be published) novel takes place.  I’ve run this adventure a couple of times with some of my RL friends and I hope to weave this tale yet again.  

The place it all happens is a massive valley called Enber.  Enber is a lush valley approximately 800 miles east to west by 600 miles north to south.  In the middle of the valley is a massive lake, Lake Enber, for which the valley gets its name.  

Characters will be created using the standard races from the PHB 3.5, using any base class from the PHB, Expanded Psionic Handbook, Complete Divine, Complete Warrior and Complete Arcane.  Prestige classes can become available as characters level up.  

Please post if you are interested and, if/when we have enough players, I'll give details for character creation.  What I am looking for in a player is someone who is interested in really roleplaying their character.  While there are many fights in this simi-epic tale, I hope to have characters that really interact with each other.  The best games I'm in here at EnWorld are not because of the epic battles and fantasical equipment, but the ones where the players dive in together and live within the world.  

Post Expectations:  I wont require people to post everyday.  Though I usually do (sometimes twice), I also drop off the face of the internet for a couple days every so often.  So what I'd like are players who can commit to posting at a minimum of every other day and wont object to posting every day or more as time permits.  I'm not going to be harsh or make some rock solid ruling about this, but this is my desire for pacing the game.

Anyway, I'm excited about this, my baby, and hope some of you will be too.
Thank-you

Rogues Gallery
RP Thread


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm always keen for a game, especially one with good RP. So consider me signed up - hmmm Psychic Warrior maybe...


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice intro.  Count me in


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't normally like 3.5e but this looks interesting, count me interested.
Edit- However I can't commit to that posting schedule until late February.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds interesting! Would an elf bent to avenge the two heroes (and the capitol city) be acceptable?


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 14, 2005)

*Count me in!!*

I'm certainly interested.  It'd be a break from DMing for a bit.

I'd like to play a Human Fighter, with some Rogue levels added later.
Depends of course what level we start at.  I'm assuming it's first.

[First choice would be a half-elf fighter/rogue, using new flaw from Dragon #328 for half-elves "Quarter Elf" (not considered true elf blood, ie. no save bonuses, etc.).  Half-elf might give better tie-in with elf kingdom]

BTW, are we using point buy method?  If so, how many points?

Any other details about character generation would be great!

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Vendetta, you make my character and I'm in!  (I don't care what I play - its totally up to you!)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 14, 2005)

Hope theres place for a sorcerer, maybe a half-elf or elf.
nice intro  if i get to play it would be my first time up against a DRAGON.
how cool isnt that.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 14, 2005)

Vendetta, you KNOW I'm your #1 fan.  I wish the games we play in together were a little faster paced so we could post more.  But it looks like it's getting a bit crowded already.  Lemme know if there's room.

TZ


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2005)

With you, taitzu52, that makes 8... which was my limit (was hoping for 6-8) SO, everyone above this post, you're in if you want in.  (I didn't expect to fill it so quickly)

Kal, NP on the february thing. 

Ashy, I'd prefer you make your own so you have your own RP ideas... but if you would rather, I'll make him/her for you.  But, one of the fun things, I think, is seeing what everyone else comes up with and then I get to think on how it will all come together.

The "Bent on revenge" Thing is fantastic.  
Don't set your character histories in stone yet, though.  I've left out the character creation stuff and there will be some more info that will be more directly involved with your character.  I'll post up a Rogue Gallery this evening when I'm not late for work and character creation rules.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for letting me in, Vendetta!  I can't wait to get working on the character.  If we're not too meat heavy as of yet, I would like to look at playing a human or elven paladin.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

*sniff sniff* i missed it


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 14, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *sniff sniff* i missed it




Me too

Keep me in mind as an alternate, please. Thanks.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Ashy, I'd prefer you make your own so you have your own RP ideas... but if you would rather, I'll make him/her for you.  But, one of the fun things, I think, is seeing what everyone else comes up with and then I get to think on how it will all come together.




Actually, I would rather you do it, but tell you what - you can wait until everyone else has created their characters and then toss in whatever you like - make it odd or make it fill a need in the party - it doesn't matter to me.  Also, you have no need to worry about me bringing my own RP ideas...that is a given no matter what I play - I always put my own spin on things...


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 15, 2005)

This looks promising. Can I get on the alt list?


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 15, 2005)

Tor L'Tha, the sorcerer idea is grand.  We'll need one of those arcane types (and you'll probably be happy you chose it, later on)  Sorry I didn't mention this earlier.

Also... Alts, you be added.  Wish I could just take you into the group now, but 8 is a large group and 12 would probably be too much.  (Though, the group will probably wish you were in the game about midway through the second chapter)  Thats when things really heat up AND will have plenty of opportunity for Alts to join should some need to bail for the various reasons that cause us to have to drop games.  (I believe that very, very few of us drop a game willingly).

Working on the Rogue Gallery and Character creation stuff and it will be up in the next 20 mins or so... so hopefully everyone will get to read it before the site goes down for maintenence.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 15, 2005)

Rogue Gallery and Character creation guide here!

Its up.. hope you get to read it before the downtime... sorry it took me longer to get it up than I thought.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 15, 2005)

As an alternate, I've already got an idea worked up.

 A halfling priest of fate and luck.  Take the luck domain and either the trickery domain or the celerity domain.  I'd take the fate domain, but the source book isn't included in your list.  Lives his life on the roll of the die, flip of the coin and often out in the street.  Cheery.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 15, 2005)

Halfling priest?
Elfs?

All you need is a half orc sorceror and it'll start sounding a little fishy! ;P

Speaking of which - Ashy! I'll throw you a gnome of some sort together (I just know how much 'detta loves gnomes.)! Use him or not, I won't mind. 

 - PS. I'm gonna be a regular lurker here to see how your team gets on 'detta! Can't wait to see how they do compared to my sorry lot irl!


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 15, 2005)

The half-orc sorcerer Deadestdai refers to is his own character at the start of this adventure.  Crazy bastiage!  LOL

Ah... the Glory that is Harold.  Long may his name be sung in songs ... in seedy bars... and pit fighting arenas...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 15, 2005)

*Player List*
*Tonguez * - Possibly Psychic Warrior (I love them)
*hafrogman * - Confirmed - Human Warlock or Half-Orc Druid
*Kalanyr * - Undecided
*Knight Otu* - Confirmed  - Elf Swashbuckler bent on revenge (woot!)
*Korbin of Valenar* - Confirmed  - Human Fighter
*Ashy * - Confirmed  - Transgender Kobold Barbarian with one arm and hemorrhoids. (**snicker**)
*Tor L'Tha * - Half-Elf or Elf Sorcerer Dragon Hunter
*taitzu52 * - Human or Elven Paladin 
_The above players are not locked into the listed choices and may change their minds_

*Alt List*
Ferrix
Bobitron
ender_wiggin
Alt list Spoiler: 



Spoiler



If you guys want to stay involved in this adventure in some way, email me at rahjr2k@hotmail.com  I’m going to be having Deadestdai and ferretguy (both friends of mine and went through this adventure irl) play some of the key villain roles.  If you are interested, I could work up a couple of henchmen roles 



If you are on the Player List, please confirm your interest and head over to the Rogues Gallery to read up on the Character Creation Rules

Kalanyr, if you want, I can bring you in later when you have regular access to the internet.  Or you can go ahead and play now when ever you can... your call.  

OK, now I'm getting excited


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2005)

I may play a warlock, simply because this is my first oportunity to try one.  But it looks like the party is in dire need of healing powers, so I may go with a druid instead.  Probably human for the warlock or half-orc (exile) for the druid.  I'll think on it and try to get a character up later today.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 15, 2005)

Go for the warlock (so I can kill you all off easier ... j/k... or am I?)

Seriously, though... I think the warlock class is a very cool idea and would love to see it in action.  No one has set their idea in stone yet so who knows, someone might step forward with a healer type.

Besides... I'm making Ashy's character... guess what he'll have to be (No body seems to like clerics.  I think the spontaneous casting really makes them a viable class and there is a cleric that is one of my favorites to play in the game )


----------



## Ashy (Jan 15, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> *Ashy * - Transgender Kobold Barbarian with one arm and hemorrhoids. (**snicker**)




WOOO HOOO!!!!  Yeeeaaaaaa, baby!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 15, 2005)

I am strictly against giving Ashy a barbarian.  

 Ok, just joking. I'll cook up my character.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 15, 2005)

Quick questions for my character - do you have any naming conventions you would encourage (specifically, would Sel'Tarien be an acceptable elven name)? Also, were Kendrian and Tandra'var spellcasters, warriors, or something else?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 16, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I am strictly against giving Ashy a barbarian.
> 
> Ok, just joking. I'll cook up my character.




Comon!  I'd only have one hand!  How much damage could I do???


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 16, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Quick questions for my character - do you have any naming conventions you would encourage (specifically, would Sel'Tarien be an acceptable elven name)? Also, were Kendrian and Tandra'var spellcasters, warriors, or something else?



No special naming conventions for the game... though there are some in the novel.

Kendrian is a Cleric
Tandra'var is a Monk
both are very old and had given up adventuring about 50 years ago.  They are best known for killing the Dark Lord Rox'Voroth, an evil elven spell caster from about 300 years ago.  A large group of heroes from all of the races assaulted the keep of Rox'Voroth, most died in the battle.  Of those that lived, only Kendrian and Tandra'var still live to this day.  Kendrian is said to have personally killed the wizard (at least, that is how the song tells it)

***EDIT***
OH YEAH... 

Sel'Tarien would be a perfect name for an elf in this world


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 16, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Comon!  I'd only have one hand!  How much damage could I do???



Yeah... what's a Kobold's strength anyway?  6? 7?


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 16, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> If you are on the Player List, please confirm your interest and head over to the Rogues Gallery to read up on the Character Creation Rules




My character is coming soon!  It will be a Human Fighter, speciallizing in the use of twin short swords.  With four feats to get at first level, how can I go wrong!   

I hope to have it all posted by tomorrow night (I'm working two twelve-hour shifts in a row this weekend, but I can still post tomorrow night).

Most certainly looking forward to it!


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 16, 2005)

'detta, you speak of Harold Hakk as if he is dead..... When infact, the glorious pitfighting drinking sorcerous machine that he is, can never perish. 

(will be fun pitting yer badguys against this motley lot! I'm sure we'll eat them alive! *raar!*)


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 16, 2005)

Harolds alright, but he still will never reach the enlightenment reached by Dreor the Humble, with his quest to defeat all wooden sheds....


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 16, 2005)

OK you two, don't scare them away


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't know..... Harold's infamous 19 hour battle against the "Mighty mass'd horde of incorrigible kobolds of the never-ending climb" was quite an endevour, rarely matched by any heroes in existence!!

Ummm - enough rl talk.....


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 16, 2005)

uh... yeah... I'm opting out of that battle for this adventure.  Don't want to risk duplicating that "epic" Kobold blooper-a-thon again (LOL)

((Just so you poor people know... when I ran this adventure the second time, I added Tev'El Rhoe (which wasn't there in the first version when ferretguy was in it)  Harold, played by Deadestdai, a first level Half-orc sorcerer (yes, you read that correctly) spearheaded a minor skirmish against a small Kobold raiding party hitting Tev'El Rhoe.  Some 20 kobolds climbed over the city wall on a single ladder, two per round...  Now, you are probably thinking... 5 PCs vs 2 kobolds a round... piece o' cake...

*WRONG!!!!*

This single battle had a real time duration exceeding every other battle in the adventure and amounted to an epic scale war more dire than the battle at Helm's Deep.  It wasn't until Harold, The aforementioned Half-Orc sorcerer, lost his weapon in the heat of battle and, with only 3 hit points, began "b!tch slapping" Kobolds in all directions that our esteemed heroes began to turn the tides of this brutal war.  In the climactic conclusion, the party's ranger chased a Kobold into a woman's home where he proceeded to battle the Kobold to a standstill like Errol Flynn in no less than 12 rounds of combat.  Finally, after a good deal of screaming and fear, the coming to grips with what was happening to her, then finally becoming disgusted by the feeble effort of her "savior", the woman bashed the Kobold over the head with a frying pan.

Even now, a year after the incedent, I can't bring myself to risk repeating this epic battle of collosal blunders, and so, the Kobold Battle of Tev'El Rhoe will not appear in this adventure.

huh?  What about the shed?
You don't want to know.
Suffice it to say that the offending shed was soundly thrashed by Draeor (Played by ferretguy) the next morning for all of it's vile and dispicable transgressions.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 16, 2005)

You made the best decision 'detta - I'd hate to read stories of 1st level chars carried away and eaten by kobold thuggery.....

Man, you guys are getting this easy!

;D


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2005)

*Reads the memories of the previous players with great interest and amusement*

 Oh, yeah - I decided to go swashbuckler, which, as all classes in CW, has the problem of no starting gold. It seems that 5d4x10, like the rogue, would be a good fit, but I wanted to pass this by you first.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 16, 2005)

I ran into the same problem with the warlock, Otu.  However, it seems from the basis set by the classes in the PHB, that what you do is take the sample character's starting gold and multiply by ten.  Thus the swashbuckler gets 6d4x10, same as a fighter actually.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2005)

I considered that as well, but that doesn't seem to woek always. For example, a samurai would get only 2d4x10 gold pieces, which seems a bit low.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 16, 2005)

So, Vendetta, what *will* I be running?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 16, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Reads the memories of the previous players with great interest and amusement*
> 
> Oh, yeah - I decided to go swashbuckler, which, as all classes in CW, has the problem of no starting gold. It seems that 5d4x10, like the rogue, would be a good fit, but I wanted to pass this by you first.




You know... I've never had the joy of making a character with a class from CW, CD, or CA and didn't know they didn't have "starting gold"

Since the swashbuckler seems to be a rogue I'd say 5d4x10 but he is actually in the complete WARRIOR.  All of the "warrior types" (Fighter, paladin, ranger... except barbarian (monks are not fighter types)) have 6d4x10... my rule of thumb is, always give the player the better of two choices... so officially, the Swashbuckler in this game receives 6d4x10 GP = 240 starting gold to you, Knight Uta

As for the warlock... both the sorcerer and wizard are stuck at 3d4x10 gold.  I'd bump you up but then others who might want to play a sorcerer or wizard might nix it and go with the warlock for more gold.  No choices there for you, sir.  Sorry... 120gp for you, hafrogman.

Just so you know... there is a reason you get max gold in my game world (beyond me just being nice that way... I actually usually give max gold).  Enber is a land of great wealth.  It is not hard for anyone to make a great living, especially adventurers.  So max gold better reflects this.

Ashy... Since you left me with the choice... I'm sort of waiting until everyone's decided what they want to play so that your character will be what ever the group needs most.  (as it looks at the time of posting, a rogue or cleric)  I know you are busy right now and that might have had something to do with the choice to have me build this guy.  So... the GM in me keeps me waiting.

As it looks right now, you'll probably be playing a Cleric of Thorus Odara with the Good and War domains (Heavy Shield and Longsword weilding elf and a desire to kick people's arses if they are not happy... it is a strange place for a cleric of Thorus Odara to be.  While Odara is a serious god, devoted to protecting the innocent and bringing justice (often he is referred to as "The Judge", a priest of his is often very much like a paladin.  BUT, growing up elf and living the life of Thel'Lorean, Odara's son, you also can't help but embody the carefree lifestyle of beauty and art that surrounds the elven culture.  
Priest of Odara: Hey... no reason to be down.  Cheer up, life is what you make it!
Depressed Guy: I don't want to cheer up.
Priest of Odara: Cheer up or I'll kill you!
(They are not that bad, of course, but that's the idea.)

It also looks like a Halfling Rogue might also be the order of the day. (Though, I'm suspecting cleric.) Remember the Halfling motto; "Live by the work of your own two hands... specifically, your own two hands wrapped around somebody else's coin purse!"  (Again, not true... but that's what MANY other peoples of the various races *think* the halfling motto is)  Halflings in my world are quirky.  I love halfers... and that love of my specific type of halfer has probably helped to cement Deadestdai's loathing of them.  (IN his adventure, I had to DM an NPC Cleric who I chose to make a Halfling... this guy refused to heal someone unless they paid him and denied emphatically that he was actually a cleric at all... after all, if people knew he was a cleric, they would expect cleric duties out of him... that's just too much work!  Eventually, he formed bonds of friendship with the party members and now heals them for free (or did before disappearing into some kind of mystical portal that sent him off to another dimention)

One other thing
ARGH!!!!!

Darn it... I wondered why my computer kept telling me that I was spelling Moradin's name wrong.  It turns out that my computer is smarter than I am but limited in its communication methods to me.  It was not telling me that I was mispelling Moradin but trying to tell me that Moradin is the REGULAR dwarven god.  In my novel, the Dwarven God's name is Oberon, Writer of The Law.  (This is also the case with the Gnomes, they worship Oberon, not Moradin... though, Oberon of the Gnomes does not have the Law and is worshiped monotheastically, sans the Norse like pantheon of gods in Dwarven religion... this leads to an interesting postulation by various religeon scholars who suggest that Oberon is leading a double life and sneaking off from all the stress of his "law" and duties of the dwarven pantheon of gods for a bit of leisure with his concubine/wife whome the Gnomes worship.  Of course, stating such blasphemy to a dwarf within earshot is akin to nothing short of shaving his mother's beard off, bringing swift and painful retribution)
OBERON! (Yes, named for the Fairy King in Midsummer Night's Dream, as I'm a huge fan of Bill Wigglestick)
OBERON!
OBERON!


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 16, 2005)

That is strange, I'd never really noticed the samurai starting with such little gold.  The theory does seem to fall apart a little.  The watmage gets only 1d4 and there is no sample Wu Jen.  Oh well.  I suppose I can live with 3d4x10 gp.

Not to actually try and change anything Vendetta, but comparing the warlock to the wizard or sorceror seems to actually be a fairly bad likeness.  It seems much more like a wilder or bard. I doubt you'll find many magic users wanting to switch over for just 40 gp.  It's  because I don't like playing wizards and sorcerers that I find the Warlock interesting. 

The light armor proficiency is what I would think bumps it up to the 4d4x10 tpye, like the bard and rogue.  But with max gold it shouldn't matter, I'm still getting above average roll on 4d4.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2005)

Posted my character - if anything needs changing, tell me.
 Tor - I think you only have used a 34 point buy for your character.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 17, 2005)

Cool....keep me posted, Vendetta!


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 17, 2005)

Characters are looking great   A few notes and hopefully some helpful tips.

*Tor L’tha*
You spent 34 points on your characteristics, you get 35… (Considering your ability scores, you can only add 1 point to Str or Dex) Also, remember to add your Con bonus (currently +2) into your total HPs (So you should have 6 at present, 9 with the Toad’s bonus, though, you have only one point so will not be able to raise your con enough so that you keep the +2 after dropping the stat due to being an elf.)  Sadly, you made a blooper … your INT mod is currently +2 so you should have 16 skill points to start .  (Sadly, Half elves don’t get the extra skill points that humans do)  As well, with an Int mod of +2, you may pick two more languages that you know.   I’m also confused with the class feats you listed (Combat casting and toughness)… those are on the sample character… you don’t get them… right? You’ve chosen Point Blank Shot as your level 1 feat and Spell Focus as your bonus DM feat, right?

Other than that, He’Rak looks good.  (How do you say that, phonetically?  I keep thinking “He Rack”)  One question (ok, a second question), Since He’Rack didn’t “go adventuring”, was he raised in Tev’El Rhoe and if not, how did he come to Tev’El Rhoe?  You can have Thalas live there and be from there if you like… I just want to know so I can place him in the world.  (And, if he’s not from Tev’El Rhoe, I need to give you some info on another city… but being half elf, Tev’El Rhoe is a perfect place for him to grow up.

*Tonguez * 
There are some nice wilderness areas around Tev’El Rhoe, though it is a light forest/foothill region.  The thickest wilderness in Enber is Thel’Luthia, home of the Elves.  The region of Thel’Luthia directly north of Enberton (the human capital city) is a great place for a human to grow up… humans near by, not heavily populated by elves and still a nice thick forested area.  One last area is in south eastern Enber, along the mountain range there.  But this area has no one living there and is filled with wild animals and used to be controlled by orc tribes before a “hero” nearly destroyed all orcs in the area a long time ago.  No one ever settled the area except along the great Lake Enber, nearly two hundred miles north of the area.  This is probably not a good place to hail from.

You *could* go one step further… Oddly enough, right up the same river that Tev’El Rhoe sits on is a huge waterfall coming down the massive cliff like mountains.  Up the river from the waterfall is an area called “The Glade” where a tribe of barbarians basically live.  They know little else beyond the Glade and rely on it for their survival.  The rugged mountains are basically little more than massive, jagged rock with little vegetation of any kind.  It is a very harsh life for the barbarian tribes (These are more a race of humans than the barbarian “class”) but they get by.  It could be that Erlik is from this area (Your feat and skill selection suit this perfectly) but when he showed signs of his psychic abilities, perhaps he ran away from home and came to Tev’El Rhoe… the odd thing about this, if you chose to go this route, is that there is a character in my novel who does exactly this (though, he is a barbarian as a class, no psychic powers.)

*Korbin of Valenar * 
What are your two free, permanent “class” skills?  (They can be skills you have as a fighter or skills not on your skill list)
How much gold did you spend and how much is left over? (I’m to lazy to look it all up)
ARGH!  Something I neglected to tell you guys about… there are no horses in Enber (This brought about a bunch of laughs and giggles when a character joined the game who bought a horse… for some lame reason, I let him keep it… but Deadestdai began calling it a “Cow” because the characters had never seen a horse before and didn’t know what it was.  Now, this provides me with incredible joy as I get to call Deadestdai’s horse in one of the EnWorld adventures that we are playing together a “Cow”… nice inside joke that the rest of the group is probably wondering about..
Sorry… This time, I’ll have to stick to my guns and disallow the horse.  On the plus side, you’ll have a ton of gold left for buying more stuff.  Sorry I didn’t mention that earlier (like in the freakin’ character creation thread)

An absolutely wonderful history for Korbin that fits well into my world.  You mention he was from a “border town”… the best place for that would be a town called Tallrun on the eastern shore of Lake Enber.  This town sits on old Orc territory and faces several raids by small bands of orcs.  Though, the orcs in the area are unorganized and tribal, lacking all of the power they once had a long time ago before a “hero” organized an army and nearly destroyed them all.  Tallrun is significant because it makes the most precious of all wines in Enber, Royal Blue Enberberry wine.  (Enberberries are fat, blue berries that have an almost addictive flavor, they are so good.  Only near Tallrun are the special “Royal Blue” enberberries grown (a naturally occurring phenomenon) and Tallrun has a healthy merchant market, easy for your character to pick up the work in your history.   

*Knight Otu*
Great history… the only problem is timing and distance which you could not possibly know yet because I’ve not gotten things started with the beginning of the adventure nor been able to post the map (Its too large a file to post on EnWorld, but just a little bit.  I’ve got to install Photoshop soon and reduce it down 5% or so so it will fit and you guys can all see what the heck I’ve been yammering about in regards to locations)

For now… leave your character history as you’ve written it.  I think once the game gets started, you’ll see a better way to fit it all in and modify it just a tad.  No worries.  It is a good history that fits well into this adventure and gives Sel’Tarien great motivation to go on.

Oooo masterwork Studded leather!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 17, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Characters are looking great   A few notes and hopefully some helpful tips.
> 
> *Tor L’tha*
> You spent 34 points on your characteristics, you get 35…(Considering your ability scores, you can only add 1 point to Str or Dex) Also, remember to add your Con bonus (currently +2) into your total HPs (So you should have 6 at present, 9 with the Toad’s bonus, though, you have only one point so will not be able to raise your con enough so that you keep the +2 after dropping the stat due to being an elf.)  Sadly, you made a blooper … your INT mod is currently +2 so you should have 16 skill points to start .  (Sadly, Half elves don’t get the extra skill points that humans do)  As well, with an Int mod of +2, you may pick two more languages that you know.   I’m also confused with the class feats you listed (Combat casting and toughness)… those are on the sample character… you don’t get them… right? You’ve chosen Point Blank Shot as your level 1 feat and Spell Focus as your bonus DM feat, right?
> ...




Got now total 35.
HP fixed
Combat casting, toughness and simple profency:    removed.   I can only have 2 feats right?
phonetically?!?! who knows. i guess if you are english speaking it would be He Rack. on my native spanish its E Racc and my second native language, norwegian, He Rakk.
backround fixed as well.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 17, 2005)

> For now… leave your character history as you’ve written it. I think once the game gets started, you’ll see a better way to fit it all in and modify it just a tad. No worries. It is a good history that fits well into this adventure and gives Sel’Tarien great motivation to go on.



 Okay, I'll leave it as is for now.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 17, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Characters are looking great   A few notes and hopefully some helpful tips.
> 
> *Korbin of Valenar *
> What are your two free, permanent “class” skills?  (They can be skills you have as a fighter or skills not on your skill list)
> How much gold did you spend and how much is left over? (I’m to lazy to look it all up)



Two free "class skills" are Bluff & Survival (I italicized them in Roges Gallery post).  I'll remove the horse and saddle and re-calculate.



> An absolutely wonderful history for Korbin that fits well into my world.  You mention he was from a “border town”… the best place for that would be a town called Tallrun on the eastern shore of Lake Enber.  This town sits on old Orc territory and faces several raids by small bands of orcs.  Though, the orcs in the area are unorganized and tribal, lacking all of the power they once had a long time ago before a “hero” organized an army and nearly destroyed them all.  Tallrun is significant because it makes the most precious of all wines in Enber, Royal Blue Enberberry wine.  (Enberberries are fat, blue berries that have an almost addictive flavor, they are so good.  Only near Tallrun are the special “Royal Blue” enberberries grown (a naturally occurring phenomenon) and Tallrun has a healthy merchant market, easy for your character to pick up the work in your history.




Thanks!  I'll tweak the names of the story a bit, and that should do it.  I do have a few technical fixes on my character that I left out (4 extra skill points for human at 1st level; also forgot to add Weapon Focus bonus to attack rolls).

I'm really looking forward to this.  If you find anything else missing, let me know.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 17, 2005)

OK, my bare bones character is up.  I'll have the details up soon.  He will be a longsword and Hvy. shield worshiper of a Hieronious rip off god.  Who needs to be unique in character creation?  That's what roleplaying's for!

Wow, y'all are some DEX based folks out here.  Please don't tell me I'm rockin' the highest STR in the party at a 14.  Maybe I am?!?


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 17, 2005)

Tor L’tha
Looks good… man, a sorcerer with 9 HPs at first level!  Usually takes me 3 levels to get there 

Korbin
Missed those skill points, glad you caught them. Not taking your extra skill points as a human is almost akin to forgetting your +2 to an ability score for the other races… ok, not really.  I’ve never forgotten to give my character their +2 (though, I tried to “forget” his -2 ))

Taitzu52
Looks good for what you have… and yes, by god, so far, you are the bench press champion of the group

Ashy
I'll have your character up later today (probably in the night, pacific time) now that I see what everyone is playing (except Kalynar who may not get his character in until Feb)
You'll be a Cleric.  Group needs cleric and rogue, but I think healing will be more important.  (Plus, I think one of the players was going to multiclass a rogue fighter)
So... you'll be a Priest of Thorus Odara, an Elf.  If you have a name for him, please post it so I can put him in the intro RP.  I'd prefer to let you cristen him with his mantle.

Funny
I didn’t expect so many humans in the group.  People don’t play humans much (at least around here) and when they do, its for that extra feat.  I didn’t figure so many would latch on to the opportunity to have 3 (or 4 in the case of fighter types) feats at character creation. 
Humes and effs (and splits between the two)
The funny thing is... in enber, these are the most likey... and with the exception of two dwarves, is the make up of the group in my novel.  

The reason I give the extra feat is that, in my games, I always grant the players a “Special Ability” that is used to help make the character more unique on paper.  Some Special Abilities range from “Sexual Attraction” a 3 times a day super jump bonus to “lucky” to any number of interesting ideas the players come up with.  But, I know how complicated it can be determining the special ability here in person (I have a list of rules and ideas for players) but trying to explain it all on the forum… I just thought that would be a nightmare… so, bonus feat 

OK.  I’m almost ready to post the RP thread.  I’ll probably get it going soon, even if all the character sheets are not up.  If you’ve not got anything up, at least get up a barebones character up like what taitzu52 has.  You can fill in the details later… I’m cool with that.  I just like to include my player’s characters into the into (hafrogman and Kalynar saw that from the other game I DM that they are in) and… hope you guys don’t mind reading… It will be kind of long.  I just like to place the characters in the world even before the adventure starts so that they are more a part of the world (in my mind at least).  I can’t always nail every character down and just because one character gets more “air time” than another is pretty meaningless… it just came out that way.  Also, please forgive me when I don’t get your character’s personality down just right.  After all, I’ve not gotten to see you RP the character.  My depiction of your character is meaningless and do not let that sway how you play him/her.  (I try to keep them pretty neutral, personality wise)

Anyway, hope to get this underway in the next couple of days.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 17, 2005)

*He'Rak*

I got two feats right?


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 18, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Characters are looking great   A few notes and hopefully some helpful tips.
> 
> 
> *Tonguez *
> ...




Lol! Ironically I had infact imagined a 'barbarian' background for Erlik and might yet multiclass to Barbarian later (mainly for the bonus speed) so hailing from the Glade makes perfect sense! ergo thats exactly what Erlik will do - andI promise that the writeup will be completed tonight



> *Korbin of Valenar *
> there are no horses in Enber




good to know this as I was considering giving Erlik a Horse and making his background feat mounted combat!- Oh well

Also Korbin as part of your background (ie your wandering around seeking revenge) do you think it possible that one trip took you to The Glade where you met and teamed up with the runaway Erlik who then joins you in your quest ending in Tev’El Rhoe.

Also good group - with lots of combat talent to boot! Should be an interesting game...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 18, 2005)

Tor L'tha
Yes, you have two feets (the ones you gave the descriptions for)  Those are fine.  I had just wondered why you had included the feats from the sample character in the PHB.  Its all good now 

Tonguez 
Excellent.  I'll give you more details about The Glade and how life fares there.  If you wish to Email me at rahjr2k@hotmail.com I'll email you a chunk of text (probably some excerpts from my novel so I don't have to write it all up again) about it. 

Tonguez and Korbin
Actually, it's unlikely that Korbin or anyone would go to the glade from Enber.  It is exceptionally rare as climbing the sheer mountains up the waterfall some 100+ feet is just not something people in Enber do.  (As well... most people in Enber don't believe there is a world outside of the mountain range that surrounds the valley)
BUT
It is very likely that good ole Erlik met up with Korbin just after climbing down into Enber.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 18, 2005)

*Character for Ashy*

I didn't add in history and such.  You can do that when you have the time, later on, even after the adventure has started.  I'm cool with that... give you a chance to develop this guy before putting anything in writing.

*Name:*
*Race:* Elf
*Class:* Cleric . . . *Level:* 1
*Alignment:* Neutral Good

*STR*: . .*14 * . . +2 (6 pts)
*DEX*: . *17 * . . +3 (8 pts, +2 Elf)
*CON*: . *12 * . . +1 (6 pts, -2 Elf)
*INT*: . . *10 * . . +0 (2 pts)
*WIS*: . .*15 * . . +2 (8 pts)
*CHA*: . *13 * . . +1 (5 pts)

*HIT POINTS*: 9

*ARMOR CLASS*: . 18 . . (+3 Dex) . . (+4 Armor) . . (+1 Shield)
*ARCANE SPELL FAILURE*: 35%
*ARMOR CHECK PENALTY*: -4
*BAB*: +0
*Melee* +3 Longsword (+0 BAB, +2 Str, +1 Weapon Focus) *DMG* 1d8+2 *CRIT* 19-20/x2
*Ranged* +3 Light Crossbow (+0 BAB, +3 Dex) *DMG* 1d8 *CRIT* 19-20/x2

*SPEED*: 30 feet
*INITIATIVE*: +3

SAVING THROWS
*SAVE * . . . *Total * . *Base * . *Mod * . .
*Fortitude*: . +*3 * . . . +2 . . . +1 . . 
*Reflex*: . . . +*3 * . . . +0 . . . +3 . . 
*Will*: . . . . . +*4 * . . . +2 . . . +2 . . 

RACIAL ABILITIES
Immune to Magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects
Low-light vision
Free search check for secret doors within 5 feet

CLASS ABILITIES
Turn Undead
*Domains*
Good – You cast “Good” spells at +1 caster level.
War – Free Weapon Focus: Longsword

FEATS
Free – Divine Metamagic (Reach Spell) _From Complete Divine, pg. 80.  May spend 2 turn attemps to power a spell with the “Reach Spell” metamagic feat._
1st – Reach Spell _From Complete Divine, pg. 84.  Turns touch spell into a ray spell.  Must succeed at a ranged touch attack. (+2 shift)  _
_((Note to Ashy:  These feats effectively give you a ranged touch heal spell.  This will become much more effective with the "Extra Turning" (ie. more times per day) feat at level 3))_

CLASS SKILLS
*Concentration*: +*3 * …(+2 Ranks)…(+1 Con)…
*Craft*: +*0 * …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
*Diplomacy*: +*3 * …(+2 Ranks)…(+1 Cha)…
*Heal*: +*4 * …(+2 Ranks)…(+2 Wis)…
*KS: Arcana*: +*0 * …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
*KS: History*: +*0 * …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
*KS: Religion*: +*2 * …(+2 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
*KS: The Planes*: +*0 * …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
*Profession*: +*2 * …(+0 Ranks)…(+2 Wis)…
*Spellcraft*: +*0 * …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…

CROSS CLASS SKILLS
*Listen*: +*4 * …(+0 Ranks)…(+2 Wis)…(+2 Race)
*Search*: +*2 * …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…(+2 Race)
*Spot*: +*4 * …(+0 Ranks)…(+2 Wis)…(+2 Race)

LANGUAGES SPOKEN
Elven 
Common

EQUIPMENT
Longsword (15 gp, 4 lbs)
Light Crossbow (35 gp, 4 lbs) 
20 Bolts (2 gp, 2 lbs)
Chain Shirt (100 gp, 25 lbs)
Light Steel Shield (9 gp, 6 lbs)
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs)
Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs)
Candle x 5 (5 cp)
Chalk x 5 (5cp)
Ink x1 vial (8 gp)
Inkpen x2 (2sp)
Paper, 20 sheets (8 gp)
Belt Pouch (1 gp, .5 lbs)
Signet Ring (5 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lbs)
Trail Rations x 4 (2 gp, 4 lbs)

*Weight*: 56.5 lbs (Light load, _58/116/175_)
*Cost*: 190gp 2 sp

*Money Remaining*
*Gold*: 9
*Silver*: 8
*Copper*: 0

*Description*

*Personality*

*History*


PS: I didn't put this in the Rogue gallery.  You'll need to do it so you can edit it


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 19, 2005)

The RP Thread - Dangerous Legacy



You'll start down the road for now, it follows the river to Lake Enber.  Catching passage on a boat is very unlikely for a group this large, burdoned with provisions.  In Enber, the ships are mostly fishing and are generally unwilling to take passengers.  If a large and empty cargo ship is in port, it is possible to catch it to Enberton (if it is going that way).  If not, you will have to follow the lake around to the northern shore to Enberton.  The other thought is to cut straight across country.  From Tev'El Rhoe, it is nearly a straight line to the town of Neefe at the north western shore, just a couple day trip from Enberton, which lay in the middle of the northern shore. This trip will be 2 or 3 days shorter (about one week) than following the lake.  But if you catch a boat, you can make the trip in 2 days down the river to Lake Enber and the boat will have you to Enberton in hours.

Something your characters have to discuss as they head down the road away from Tev'El Rhoe.

As to RPing... your characters do know each other but have not formed deep friendships all the way around the party yet.  You may, if you like, have a good friendship with a couple of others in the party, after all, it is a small town.  


Jaeden, Gemble and Krueger are NPCs.  Krueger is pulling the cart.  In this world, dwarves can do this easier than most races can carry their backpacks and he will not tire nor want anyone to take his duty.  (assuming he is healthy, that is.  Dwarves are extremely hardy and can march 12 straight hours and think they had a lazy day.)

Good luck you all... the fate of Enber lay in your competent hands.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 19, 2005)

Just some practical stuff. Dice rolls? Are you going to roll for us? I would prefer own dicerolling using the simple http://www.wizards.com/dnd/dice/dice.htm . 
May be to late, and that would be ok. Can i change one of the extra skills for knowledge [local]? I thought about it but somehow forgot it . Hope you can make a exception. 

Also ask fellow players to use the titel bar to write characters name, if diferent from username on En-World, makes it a bit easier to not remember the charcters acctions.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes!  Putting names in the title section helps a lot, especially in the beginning.  As far as dice rolling goes, I'd prefer if you could just roll 'em for me.  I kinda like GM control over these things (fudge is good for stories, kids, even the great John Fourr agrees!).  Even if you let players roll, I'd still like to have mine happily, nebulously, out of my control.  Posting soon!

TZ


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 19, 2005)

Out of curiosity, should I edit my background any Vendetta?  As it stands I've made it to and from Enberton once already in the course of my life, and somehow managed to beat the king's messenger back to Tev'El Rhoe.  I just used it as the "big city" because it was the only one mentioned.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 19, 2005)

My character is posted in the RG, I will be editing it in just a moment or two.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 20, 2005)

Go ahead and edit backgrounds to fit the story ... or don't... I'm not overly concerned with it all other than to figure out *who* these characters are.  Officially, it will have to all follow the story... but you don't have to hurt the ole noodle to make it all fit.  Fill in the blanks as you can some time when you're bored waiting for someone to post.  (Which, hopefully wont happen, but will, realistically)  With the basics in, I can then work more of the character's history into the actual adventure down the line as well as provide you with "insider" information when it comes up.

Die rollers.
I have various ways that I do dice.  I like to roll in combat because I like to get everyone's input for the round then do one big ole honking combat RP Like this (from my, now dead, Transformer game)  For me, its just easier in combat to have all the dice sitting in front of me and rolling when I need a number instead of scrolling through player posts for their rolls.

Other times, I'll ask for die rolls, which means, you go ahead and roll the dice yourself and post your results.  If you want to use the die roller, sure.  (Heck, make up the roll in your head if you like, I don't care  (Though, i'll become suspicious when you've gotten your 4th straight natural 20)  I don't like to require people to go off site, though.  I'll trust players to make the rolls in these situations.  I won't ask for your bonus on something... if I need that for a roll, I just get it from the Rogue Gallery (So keep the characters updated when you get items and such that affect a bonus/skill/stat/etc)

It sounds like players like character names in the title bar... so lets go ahead and do this at least until the game really gets rolling.  I personally don't really find it too needed because, when I read the post, its pretty obvious which character is acting  

However, in combat, it would be good to post your character name with "HP: Current HP/ Max HP" and possibly any other temporary modifier.  I'm usually pretty good at tracking it, but I do forget to write something down sometimes.

Hope everyone likes the RP post and is anxious to get started.  Darn my luck that the forums will be going down in a couple hours and posts will be lost.  PWEASE COME BACK AND PWAY WIF ME WHEN THE BOARDS ARE STABLE AGAIN


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 20, 2005)

Another question fueled by curiosity - how would an elf typically react to the shortening of his name?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 20, 2005)

With a big smile i guess


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 21, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Another question fueled by curiosity - how would an elf typically react to the shortening of his name?




Or referred to as "the elf" for that matter?   

Korbin means no offense, of course.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 21, 2005)

Funny you should ask about the shortening of names of elves.

In my novel there are two female elves in major roles
Lyne'Kylae and Zho'Endra.  They hate it when you shorten their name unless you are considered a friend by them, then it is a very common practice. To each other, they are Lyne and Zhoe. (The latter changes when the elf in question is held in very high esteem by the elven population.  Though both Kendrian and Tandra'var have been friends for hundreds of years (Elves in my world live 600 to 800 years) they have leared to call each other bytheir full name after slaying Rox'Voroth because of the high regard people have for them.  Before Rox'Voroth, Tandra'var  was just Var and Kendrian, Kend.)

Btw, Ashy, Your character will know Lyne'Kylae.  She is the single and only pupil Kendrian ever took.  Your character, of course, tried out in Kendrian's strange ritual of events (sort of like the Elven Priest Olympics) to chose a winner (the first freakin' reality game show) but, in my mind at least, I was thinking that she had been studying under her master for a couple of years and Kendrian, saying that he was a good priest, would not "take" you from him, even though your master had encouraged you to try... after all, this was Kendrian.

Lyne'Kylae (Pronounced Lynn Kai-lay) is a very stuffy girl who is obsessed with her studies.  Most of your peers, (hers and yours, for you are of similar ages) find Lyne to be no fun, uptight and something of a rump-kisser, being so eager to please.  All are jealous of her... she's the only pupil ever from the greatest priest in elven lore... and most really seemed more capable than her ... after all, she never won a single event in the contest Kendrian put on.  (He had chosen her because she had shown herself to be the most determined of the hundreds of hopefuls)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 24, 2005)

Groovay...


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 26, 2005)

> The elf, the dwarf... Someone should tell Korbin that we do have names...




Merely playing Korbin in character, that's all.  You might say Korbin is "small town", so he is not as sensitive about these things like he should be.  No malice or disrespect intended, he just doesn't know any better.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 26, 2005)

FYI:  My background is posted, for what it's worth.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 27, 2005)

No worries, mate.  

I'll incorporate it into the adventure at some point.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 27, 2005)

New combat round posted.
Hope this style of combat works for you guys.  Added "coordinates" to the map (had forgotten them on the first one).  If there is a specific place you want to go on the map, you can now just say "I want to move to F9" (Or what ever Letter/Number square you wish to move to)  If something isn't working or what ever, please let me know now so I can see how I might adjust things for you to make it better.  

Sometimes I worry about the maps... that they might be too cluttered.  I always try to go for "pretty" to some degree and worry that I sacrifice "functional".  Also, if you would rather make a "mini" for your character, feel free and I'll use it to represent your character instead of the white outlined blue circles.  Remember, it will be rather small, shoot for the size of one of the squares on the map.  You can email them to me at rahjr2k@hotmail.com
heck, you can email me about anything if you like 

Oh, and how do you guys want to handle XP?
I'm neither here nor there about it.  So what ever you guys like is good by me.  Some like to just be told "Hey, level up" some like to hear the occasional "cha-ching" of a slowly growing pile of XP.  BTW, you all have 300 XP from previous encounters, from kobolds in Tev'El Rhoe or events detailed out in your history.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

1. I freakin' love the map!!  How did you do it????
2. I emailed ya, but I would love to have a mini - make away!  
3. I could care less about XP, in fact, I'd rather none of us level, 'cause that means I have to update my character sheet and that is just a pain....


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 27, 2005)

1) www.dundjinni.com  I bought a retail copy.  It is pretty good and with the extras, it should get better.  Sucks to have to pay, though    I also use the simple MS Paint program to make small touches to the map.
Before dundjinni, I used Dungeon Crafter.  It wasn't as easy but you could make just as good of maps.  Unfortunately, a virus ate all of the gif, jpg and bmp images I had used to create tiles and all of the tiles I had created for it... and I just didn't feel like making them all over again.  (I'd found the tile sets you can download to be a bit lacking, but they did give the basics you'd need for making more to fit all of your needs... its been a while now, so they may have better tiles now)

2) Got the email... I'll work up the info you want (that isn't posted here) tonight when I get home from work.  As to the mini... It might be faster if you find yourself a mini, otherwise it might take me forever to find something (well, that is, to look for it).  Making it is easy... just shrivel up a larger pick to the small size.  But, I'll have a look around the net for an image that might work for Ala

3) Uh oh... well... you will definately level up.  Sorry (never thought I'd say that)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> 3) Uh oh... well... you will definately level up.  Sorry (never thought I'd say that)




What can I say?  I LOVE to roleplay - don't bother me with the mechanics!


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 27, 2005)

I guess XP is mainly important if a) you award individual rewards or b) you expect some of the party to spend time dead frequently, thus negating xp gains for those players   Otherwise, just being told when to level is fine with me.

Love the combat, love the map.  My mini has been sent.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

Can I see the mini?  I'd like an idea of what you are using....


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 27, 2005)

I just grabbed a PC Portrait from the old WotC archives edited it a little, and shrunk it down to 47x47 pixels. . . the size of the map squares.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm fine with a blue circle for now, though if I come across something that could pass for Sel'Tarien, I'll try to remember. 
Of course, your maps remind me that I need to continue my experimentations on maps as well...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2005)

Perfect mini, hafrogman.  My email is currently disabled... but since you've posted the pick here, I can still get it 

Interesting map, Knight... how did you do yours?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

I cannot decide between these two...  Also, could someone please resize them for me?  I only have sucky ol' paint on this machine...  

I'm leaning towards the second one (farthest to the right), but it really depends on some info I'm waiting on from Vendetta.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2005)

I can resize them for you, Ashy.  I've just posted round 3 and will be working on that info you asked for (assuming my email is back up now)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks.  I just posted my action - it needs your eyeballs on it.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The *Priest* of Thorus Odara stops and cries out to *her* god.




  Just wanted to point this out.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2005)

Btw, I just use Microsoft Photo editor.  It is a simple program that is very good at what it is supposed to do (I like small, simple programs that do what I want and don't try to do everything in the world... I very much don't like the ALL IN ONE programs)... you should have it already if you have MS Office.  If you have MS office installed, but can't find Photo Editor, you should be able to locate MS Photo Editor by selecting Start/Search for Files or Folders and then search for photoed.exe.  If you installed Office as a custom and only chose a couple of apps (Like I do... I don't need all of the stuff it has to offer) then it probably didn't load Photo Editor and you will have to install it from your office disk.

Unless you have office 2003... they didn't include it on that program...
But if you have office XP you can follow these steps to install it
Insert the Microsoft Office XP CD-ROM into your computer's CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive. 
If the Office XP Setup program does not start automatically, follow these steps:

Click Start, and then click Run.
In the Open box, type drive:\Setup.exe, where drive is the letter of your CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive. 

Start to step through the setup process, and then select Customize for the type of setup to perform. 
Under Features to install, expand Office Tools.
Click Microsoft Photo Editor, and then click Run from My Computer.
Click Install Now.
Click OK when Office XP Setup has completed successfully.

If you have an earlier edition of office... the above may help... but I'm not sure (I have office XP)

MS Photo Editor tutorial


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Just wanted to point this out.



bah!  I knew that... probably a typeo
BAD ASHY.  Never make the DM look like an idiot... BOY are you lucky i'm in games you DM or else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*SMITE!!!!!*
Maybe I was just being politically correct



~Vendetta the over zealous


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

(chuckle)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 28, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Interesting map, Knight... how did you do yours?




I've used a propably surprising program - POVRay. A plane (or planes, sometimes with other objects) looked at by an orthographic camera, in this case with a texture mix of a greenish stone for the grass and Cork for the road. The numbering is a number of text objects. The "minis" are seperately rendered rounded boxes textured with the appropriate texture, and changed into a filetype that supports transparency, for easier dropping them on the map.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 2, 2005)

OK

So... I'm thinking that it sounds like this interplay with the kobolds has wound down.  However, if you feel that your character has something more to say, please feel free to post it in the RP section.  

If you are content to move on, please post a "Listen" check (go ahead and roll your own die and post the total roll after modifiers) in THIS thread as your characters move onward... I assume, to the north through the woodlands and avoid the kobold encampment.  Debate your ideas OOC here if you like.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 2, 2005)

Listen = 1d20+0 = (2) + 0 = *2!*

Meanwhile, as Liam is cleaning out his excess earwax with targeted eldritch blasts. . .


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 2, 2005)

Roll 14 +1 = 15


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 2, 2005)

*Rak*

Listen Roll(1d20)+4:15,+4 Total:19


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 3, 2005)

Vendetta:  Pleae make my rolls for me, now and in the future, if possible.

Players:  PLEASE be mindful of game pacing.  I'm not saying that Vendetta's not capapable of amazing things, but in a game with this many players, splitting the group is not only unwise in game, but is a risky move for maintaining continuity and pacing out of game.  I'm all for exploring individual options, but having some balance is good too.

I realize that some of you are in almost 20 some games each, and maybe I'm not as experienced, but I really had to say something, as I've had many ENWorld PBP's die in their infancy due to what I think were problems with scope and pacing.  Hey, dead games, that's where I met Vendetta!


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree that splitting the part is a generally bad idea, but Ashy has made it clear that Ala won't budge on her plan, and pretty much nobody else thinks its even a slightly good idea.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd rather we continue on with the original plan, but Korbin is the somewhat chivalrous type, so he at least would accompany Ala to make sure nothing happened to her.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm never for splitting up of a group but if it is going to happen, the PbP format is the best for that as the GM can split his attention equally among his players without them having to sit around waiting for the GM to come back to the table for "their turn."

So... From this point on, for the sake of all involved, and most especially your poor DM, in the title bar, put whether you are in the "Advance Group" or the "Return Group"  (Advance group being the group that heads to Enberton now while the Return Group is the group heading back to Tev'El Rhoe with the kobolds.)  If things get too conveluted, I'll start a second RP thread for the return group as it might be quite a while until the two groups meet up again.  

And... No worries yet, my friends, of this game dying due to my "overwhelmedness" if that be a word anyone can understand.  I've run this adventure several times and though there are changes each time, the changes reflect the novel more accurately and there is little that can derail me... Though, I'm sure someone among you is more than creative enough to give me a run for my money .  The thing I like about running this adventure is it really gives me a fun way to do research on and for my novel.  

*I'm fully commited to running this game as long as there are players to play it.*

I'll be working on a post with an updated map for later this evening.  If possible, please post here what you'd like for your character to be doing... ie... Krueger will be heading off map toward the north along the woodlands toward Enberton.  If you are moving toward the "fleeing/exiting/weaving/ect" kobold, put that... this way I can get a better idea of the map and where individuals are on it.

To those who are going to pay attention to this particular kobold... he'll be out of sight soon... so you'll have to make a decision now about him should you chose to do something that directly involvs him (Like shoot at him or chase him) Otherwise, he'll slip through the trees and brush and out of view.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 4, 2005)

could you use this picture gor the map?


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 5, 2005)

Absolutely


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 5, 2005)

Just waiting for everyone's reactions/actions/inactions here.  I'll post an updated thread late tonight (about 9 pm pacific time) after I get home from my PnP group today.

Have fun all and

GO PATRIOTS!

Yes, they have been my team since Robert Craft bought them after the 92 season.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 6, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ((OOC: No worries, Tor... Weaving / Waving... easy mistake.))





Thanks for comprehend. Entender in spanish. English is a second language for me and playing at  en-world, have improved my english a lot. I would apreciate corrections on my spelling and grammar (I know... difiicult to learn and teach). Reading the pages i notices that that info i toook it from a spoiler, not intended for my reading. 
I guess is saw the begging of the text naming Rak, and assumed that the spoiler was for my character as well. Sorry for that also.  Post 110

He Rak looking good    Thx


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 6, 2005)

YOU READ A SPOILER YOU WERE NOT SUPPOSED TO READ!!!!


*SMITE!!!!!!!*

*snicker*  I just like doing that


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 6, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> YOU READ A SPOILER YOU WERE NOT SUPPOSED TO READ!!!!
> 
> 
> *SMITE!!!!!!!*
> ...




  I dont care I got a antismite forcefield


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 6, 2005)

oooo.... didn't see that coming

**Wonders if he changes the color of the smite if it would get through the forcefield**


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 11, 2005)

*Kobold Battle 2, Round Three*

I'll be posting up the results of a combat round at the end of each day, late at night (about 10 to 11pm Pacific time) with whatever actions people have posted.  I'll do half a turn as best as possible and have people hold their actions if they've not gotten to post.  Since I'd asked that people be able to post at least every other day, I'll auto/hold their actions as best I can, but move them through to the next round after the second day.  For the most part, these characters will only attack things attacking or a danger directly to them and defend themselves.  I'll not be casting spells or anything except in the case where a healer is needed to save a character's life and hasn't posted actions.  

Also, If you need to change your character's actions due to the actions another character posted or seeing the results of a half turn in which your character didn't act, Feel free to do so.  You are not locked into the actions you've posted until the late evening post comes for combat.  The reason being, with posting times varied by each person, player A might come in the initiative after player B but A logs in a couple hours before B.   A then logs in again later after B posted and sees that B is doing something odd or something that gives him/her an idea... since A would have seen that in a tabletop version of the game where B would have acted first,... you see where I'm going with this, I hope?  I can be quite confusing at times. 

Also, when I put top of the order at the bottom under "Up Next", you can go ahead and plot your character's next move (tentatively, of course, in case you need to change it later as mentioned above) even if you've already gone on the current turn, as Sel'Tarien did.  In this way, we can swoop on through to the next turn some depending on how many have posted their actions.

Hope this all makes sense and that my style of combat is working for you all.  Any feedback is always welcomed.  I'm Pretty new to DMing here at EnWorld and trying to steal elements from DMs' styles that I've thought worked in games that I'm in while intergrating my own style and what I think might work... which may not even make sense to others... So, if you have ideas, let me know.

Thanks all
Hope you're enjoying this  (Though, it does seem rather like we've been playing with these blasted kobolds since the turn of the century )


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 11, 2005)

PbP Rule # 6 There are NO minor encounters in a PbP (refer rule #2)
PBP Rule # 2 Combat ALWAYS takes forever


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 12, 2005)

So, should we go and update our characters already, or should we wait until they had a moment of relative calm?


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 12, 2005)

Go ahead and update them, but the effects wont take place until the "moment of relative calm"


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 13, 2005)

Maybe I just missed that info, but how do we manage hit points beyond 1st level? 1/2 Max, or different?


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 13, 2005)

OH!
I didn't say 

Roll at  Invisible Castle and post roll in the OOC.  I have a half die minimum increase in all my adventures, so if you are a fighter and roll 3, post it and give yourself a roll of 5 (Half die minimum for the d10)  So, worst you can get is half the rolled max (then add your con bonus)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 13, 2005)

I need a good explanation on this. 
Im used to GM that make all the rools for me when it cames to leveling up. :\


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice 

10 hp.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 13, 2005)

I saw Knight Otu's  dice roll. 1d10 6! not that bad

I stay corrected rolld a 1d4 getting 1!   


Roll 1d4

I have updated my character. Vendetta please see if it is correct


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry to disappoint, Tor, but if you add a level of Sorcerer, you only roll a four-sided die. What you roll depends on your class - most arcane classes use a d4, rogueish classes use a d6, priestly classes use a d8, and fightery classes use a d10. Barbarians use a d12.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2005)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=60675

5 Hp for me.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 13, 2005)

Tor... I posted that you get a half die minimum, so you have a roll of 2 anyway (hey, its one more point) AND you get to add your con bonus, so you go up by a total of 4, not one (So you should now have *13 hps*)


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 13, 2005)

Knight!  FANTASTIC roll 

hafrogman, that's a damn good roll too!  Sweet.  I like good HPS (which is why I have the half die minimum roll)


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 13, 2005)

I've updated my character, and revised the character history a bit to reflect better on the actual events.

*Technically*, I also have the 1st level stats sblocked, but for some reason, the sblock does not open for me...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 13, 2005)

hp fix
notices a +2 nat armor from my familiar, that goes in AC right?
+4 skill point fix  (can i buy a new skill with one of the new points?)
+1 lvl 0 spell dazze fix

are there others stats that are affected?


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2005)

The +2 natural armor is FOR your familiar.  The animal gets tougher, you're stuck with the AC you had 

You can indeed buy new skills with your points, or increase those you have (maximum 5 ranks for class skills now, still 2 ranks maximum for cross class)


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

yep


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 14, 2005)

7

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=61072

I'll update the RG.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 14, 2005)

*2nd level hp*

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=61090 

Ugh.  I friggin' "3".  I'll take the 6 hp, thank you very much!   :\


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

Korbin of Valenar said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=61090
> 
> Ugh.  I friggin' "3".  I'll take the 6 hp, thank you very much!   :\



Yes, it always sucks to roll low for HPs, which is why I do the half die minimum... I've had too many characters roll a "1" more than once.  (I had mentioned on another site, I think, that I had a rogue that didn't get into double digit HPs until fourth level... man that sucked)  So, 17 hps is better than 14, yes?  (I think 17 is what you have now, but I didn't go to the RG... I think you had 11 at first level)


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, that sucks especially badly for a barbarian.  Well, you gave it the ol' college try!

Hey Knight (and others), make sure you add your synergy bonuses to your already crack skills.  Viola!

TZ


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 14, 2005)

D'oh! I remembered synergy bonuses when I leveled up my LEW character, but fully forgot them here. Will fix that as soon as possible.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 14, 2005)

Great, your skills have now officially gone from crack, to the much coveted, "off the hook"!


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I can't quite balance on clouds yet...


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

I think there is a feat for that...


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 14, 2005)

Nightlight + Darkvision can be disorienting for those not used to it. . . like say, those that just gained darkvision?  Oh goody.  Liam's in for an interesting night.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 14, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Yes, it always sucks to roll low for HPs, which is why I do the half die minimum...  So, 17 hps is better than 14, yes?  (I think 17 is what you have now, but I didn't go to the RG... I think you had 11 at first level)




Oh, its fine.  I'm not really complaining, I'm just......well.........complaining.   

Besides, whenever I've used a dice-roller program for the first time, I've always had a crappy initial roll.  So, I suppose its out of the way now, huh?


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nightlight + Darkvision can be disorienting for those not used to it. . . like say, those that just gained darkvision?  Oh goody.  Liam's in for an interesting night.



/snicker 

Hey, yeah, it is out of the way 

OH!  And someone mentioned that they were used to the DM just doing the rolling... if you'd like me to just make rolls next time for HPs, just let me know.  I don't mind.  I just know that it can be a little fun to "roll your own" numbers once in a while.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 22, 2005)

just wanted to say GREAT ROLL PLAY!


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree!!!


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 22, 2005)

There is a tear in my Mountain Dew.....


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 23, 2005)

Each time I run this adventure, something very unexpected comes up..  I'm glad some are enjoying the RP and I'm sorry to those who might not be...  taitzu52 said in an email to me, "Well, you pushed us!"  I guess I did   But I have to RP the characters, Jaeden, Gemble and especially, Krueger, as who they are, just as everyone else is.  Who knows, maybe in this alternate reality, the group never makes it to Enberton and none ever hear from them again until some hapless traveler discovers a scene of carnage and gore one day while walking up the Lomus river.  

Who's to say?  Anyway... posted more RPs from the NPCs... lets see if our heroes can figure this all out and save all of Enber from the many threats it faces...


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope that you all realize that you're disturbing Liam's beauty sleep


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 23, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I hope that you all realize that you're disturbing Liam's beauty sleep




Hey Mr freaky glowing eyes - your the one giving us all nightmares

mmm _Scense of Carnage on the Lomus - and one fat satisfied kobold sitting atop the bones_


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 23, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I hope that you all realize that you're disturbing Liam's beauty sleep


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey, Tor L'Tha
I saw this on the Talking the Talk forum requesting your attention... didn't know if you'd seen it or not.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=124360


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi there, please read.

Moving to new apartment


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey all... bad news... no the game isn't getting canceled (at least I hope that if that was happening, you wouldn't think it was bad news)

My computer seems to finally be dead now.
I'm going to be unable to post as regularly as I once had due to this major inconvience.  That PoS computer grrr grrr grrr...

anyway, I will still be running and playing games... just a bit slower is all 
I'm sorry about this.  I hope that in three weeks that I'll get a paycheck that I can devote to buying new computer gear to build a new rig.  Keep your fingers crossed for me, please.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 31, 2005)

Um... so... uh...

Anyone want to post in the IC?


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 1, 2005)

Will do, sorry about the delay...


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 1, 2005)

No worries... I just panic


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 16, 2005)

from last time i posted something i had my exsam THAT I PASSED 
and gone on vacation from Oslo Norway to Santiago de Chile. Finding out once here, that my moms computer was busted/crashed/full of virues/spyweare and all odd things a computer for a 50 years old woman can have.
*SIGHT*

been fixing this piece of crap the last week.

The internet conecction here is terrible, this page was loaded in excactly 8 min.
so i guess im not beeing able to post to much the month that i will be here. Im gonna try thought.


----------



## Vendetta (May 17, 2005)

**SIGH**

Good luck with getting her computer fixed and hope that when you do, you are able to speed up that internet connection.  

It might take forever, but here are a few free virus scanners that have been very useful for me
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/licence.php

Both have downloadable versions and versions you can use to check for viruses from their site on the web.  (You'd probably have to do that overnight while sleeping)

Anyway, I'll try not to let Rak get himself killed **Evil Grin** and hope you can make it back.


----------



## Vendetta (May 28, 2005)

Hey guys.  Let's check in and see who we still have in the game.  I believe we've lost Korbin... he's not posted in a LONG time,  but with this being a holiday weekend, some may just be off and away for the time being.  So I'd like to know who is still in.

thanks guys
(hmmm... sensing a "talking stalk of the relative strength of the group" going on?)
**Sonrik tries to detect evil on the GM**
**Yes, Sonrik does detect evil from the GM**


----------



## Knight Otu (May 28, 2005)

I'm still here (I hope that's obvious).


----------



## hafrogman (May 28, 2005)

I'm still around. . . mostly.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 29, 2005)

im with you vendetta!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 31, 2005)

We're waiting for Sonrik, right?


----------



## Ashy (May 31, 2005)

I'm here!


----------



## taitzu52 (May 31, 2005)

I'm back, gone for a bit there.  My luggage made it too.  Good thing I cast "Detect Evil" on the baggage handler.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 1, 2005)

So... we have He'Rak, Sel'Tarien, Liam (mostly), Sonrik, and Ala.  I suspect also Erlik, though Tonguez' posting in this game is somewhat slow.

Ok, good... 
thanks for checking in... and Tonguez, if you are still around, please let me know for sure 
thanks guys.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 12, 2005)

OK, it looks like everyone is ready to just push on.  There is no need to peek around in Neefe (and if you knew what happened to the other group over at Groovy Gamers, that might be a good choice... considering one of them got murdered)

Also, how do you feel about opening up recruitment for maybe two more players?  I think we'll need 1 more at least going into the next town, two would be nicer... possibly 3... though I think two would be good.  What do you guys think?  And, if anyone knows a friend whose looking for a game, I'll give first priority to them before open recruitment.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm with you Vendetta. I like big numbers of players, so i got no objections at all. 
I wonder what will happen now, more players + a warning   
I hope my character don't gets accidentally a dagger in his back this night.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 12, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> I hope my character don't gets accidentally a dagger in his back this night.



I hope not either


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 12, 2005)

Sel'Tarien has a "steel-in-flesh" allergy as well... Good thing about trance, I guess.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow...that sucks.  It makes me have a care too.  Sorry to see you go.

TZ


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Ashy.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 15, 2005)

sorry to see him go, but apparently Ashy's had to drop every game (I'm in another with him and another where he DMs, all dropped)  But, RL happens and that has to come first.

Anyway, it is now needed that we get new blood in the game.  I'll open for new recruitment... if you guys know someone who  is reliable and would like to join, let me know before tomorrow when I'll open it up.  I give priority to friends.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 16, 2005)

I got maybe two interested players. They have not responded yet to the message, but im quite sure one of them will join.

It's to bad with Ashy. Im beeing reding the Oathbound Campaign I and II where Ashy ise GM. Very good playing there. 

Vendetta: are you taking in 3 players? one for Ashy and two alternates?


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 16, 2005)

Sure!


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 19, 2005)

OK guys, I've opened up a recruiting thread here so good luck to us, huh?


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2005)

Just getting ready for an upcoming event mentioned in the other thread. . .

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=120167


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 20, 2005)

As hafrogman noticed in the recruitment thread, I'm bringing in the new characters at level 3.  I was holding off until your character's stepped onto the boat to grant the level up... but what's the difference... go ahead and level up to 3.

Remember, roll on a site roller for hitpoints such as invisible castle and post the results here.  As well, remember, I ALWAYS grant the "Half Die Minimum" (my own home brew rule) which means that half the max number the die can roll is the minimum number you can get for HPs, then add your con bonus to that.

So if you have a d10 hit die, the minimum score you can get is 5.  So if you roll above 5, you keep that roll (8, 7, 9, etc) but if you roll 5 or less (1, 3, you know) you get 5 anyway.  Yes, I am the poor bastard who rolled 1 all the time for my new hit points... well I'll not suffer that anymore... at least when I can control it 

XP:  New guys will have 3,000 xp (I believe that is the total for level 3) and continuing characters will have 4,000 xp  (I think I put 25% in the recruitment thread... but I really meant it to total 4,000, not 3,750.  4k is official)


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 20, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Just getting ready for an upcoming event mentioned in the other thread. . .
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=120167



HA!  Yeah, go ahead and do it, sir... but see the above post (the one just after your roll) as I've changed the XP

Oh yeah... GREAT ROLL!!! Congrats, sir.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 20, 2005)

*hp roll*

And i roll a http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=120192 
1 !   

well thats 2 hitpoint to me this time.
Updating character in these days.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 20, 2005)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=120217

Mmmmm...an 8!  Works for me.

Don't forget your saves, skills, etc.  I have to look at my copy of Complete Divine before I decide.

Edit:  _Breaking news_..........There has been a Bob sighting on the RG thread. Repeat, 'We Have Bob!'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 20, 2005)

character updated.

Vendetta please see trough, you know my character creation handicap.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 20, 2005)

What can I say? I like to associate myself with talent, and this game is boilin' ova!

Here is Kale, my character. I'm still waiting for a few little clarifications from'Detta, but I'm pretty much ready to rock.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2426653&postcount=9

edit: By the way, how do you all like those dice rolls? 43hp at third level?!?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 20, 2005)

So.....

PC's that are still around:

Swashbuckler
Warlock
Sorcerer
Paladin
Barbarian

NPC's
Bard
Fighter
Rogue

Sound right?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 20, 2005)

Hit Point Roll (1d10=8)

I can't complain.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I can't complain.




You better not...   That's more hit points than my level 3 character has rolled in the other version of this game...   (Just passing through.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 20, 2005)

I was somewhat tempted to tell the joke about the lawyer and the architect...

Problem being, it's a german pun, and thus doesn't translate well.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm not sure if Tonguez is still going to play... he posts so rarely that I'm not sure if his barbarian is still hanging around.  Bob is also a barb... barbarian "brothers" might be fun...

Sel'Tarien says, "Do you have an ace?"
He'Rak says, "Go fish."
Sel'Tarien draws a card, Rak considers his carefully.
Liam says, "How do you suppose "the boys" are doing?
Rak looks up and casts a divination spell.  "They've almost wiped out that army now... looks like the paladin just blew his LoH though."
Sel'Tarien says, "Should we go help?"
Liam says, "Naw, send in the dwarf..."

Tor L'Tha:  You get half die minimum, so 2 HP + 2 for your con bonus so a total of 4 more HP (Not sure if you remembered to add in your con bonus)

Bob... wow... wow... nice HPs!
Only time I've seen better was a cleric in this same adventure... she got to sixth level before she rolled a 7 on her HP roll... all previous rolls were an 8 (and several of us watched her roll each time)... she also had a 16 con

it was pretty amazing

As for brother's little nympy type character... she's very hot 

and, everyone remember that third level grants a character feat.  Don't forget that!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> As for brother's little nympy type character... she's very hot




And positively clueless to boot.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 21, 2005)

Bob - from the other thread - I think "Trapping" would be a fine substitute for disable device and very appropriate considering your character.  I'll approve that "new" skill (It includes a KS into it as well as actually building effective traps... the KS would be rolled to determine the best places to build a trap (and best type for that place).  The skill itself would be rolled twice for the actual building of the trap and then making it not be too visible.  We'll have it roll out of INT when used in the KS version, WIS when trying to hide the darn thing, and DEX for how well it is built... that sound ok?  

Naturally, just because a trap is out there doesn't mean it will actually catch something, even when the rolls made for it are great... a trap is sort of "passive" in that it waits for something to fall prey to it... so it could take time to be useful sometimes.


As for Ride... everyone just suffers with that skill.  There are no horses in Enber... but that doesn't mean a character can't learn to ride... some...thing...else...
So, no "trade-out" with ride.  Sorry.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 21, 2005)

So... brother, I guess you know now that your characters are just a good night sleep away from leveling


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> So... brother, I guess you know now that your characters are just a good night sleep away from leveling




Yeah, you told me that by PM a few days, maybe a week ago.    (I haven't read anymore of this thread than KO's comment about hit points nor have I looked for the IC thread.  It can steal the fun and really what do you gain in the process?  )


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 21, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Bob - from the other thread - I think "Trapping" would be a fine substitute for disable device and very appropriate considering your character.  I'll approve that "new" skill (It includes a KS into it as well as actually building effective traps... the KS would be rolled to determine the best places to build a trap (and best type for that place).  The skill itself would be rolled twice for the actual building of the trap and then making it not be too visible.  We'll have it roll out of INT when used in the KS version, WIS when trying to hide the darn thing, and DEX for how well it is built... that sound ok?
> 
> Naturally, just because a trap is out there doesn't mean it will actually catch something, even when the rolls made for it are great... a trap is sort of "passive" in that it waits for something to fall prey to it... so it could take time to be useful sometimes.
> 
> ...




First, thanks for working with me on it. I doubt such a skill would ever really come in handy. I think I would prefer a very simple version of the skill you described folded in with Survival. I just wanted it for flavor, he would use it to trap small mammals and predators. I think I will leave him 'as is'.

No horses, eh? Cool.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 21, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> No horses, eh? Cool.



In my world, halflings are pretty lazy, hedonistic and too darn cheerful.  They love to be entertained and don't like to sweat or think because those things lead to stress and other kinds of pain.

So... why haven't they been wiped off the face of Enber?  Because they ride dogs and it gives them a distinct advantage that the other races don't have... Their military is pretty slack (in fact, walk up to a halfling town *any *time of day and you're likely to find two *sleeping *guards posted at the gate... and the walls are usually only hedges as they are easier to "build".) as is most everything "halfling" (even their name... they just think the name halfling is funny and forgot what they originally called themselves over the last 8,000 years.)  But they tend to be excellent riders because it sure is a heck of a lot of fun.  (and less work than walking)  Though, their trained dogs are far too large to wander around town, lacking the grace and stillness of horses) and are usually kept outside of town, well away from where they can cause damage.

Gnomes live underground in my world (because giants tend to live around their area and stomp nearly invisible gnome villages scattered on the surface into powder... completely by accident, of course) and a friend suggested that gnomes ride badgers... I'm considering that.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry I haven't gotten back with extra info, bobitron.  Been slammed.  I should be able to get some goodies to you sometime saturday though.  Again, sorry.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 22, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't gotten back with extra info, bobitron.  Been slammed.  I should be able to get some goodies to you sometime saturday though.  Again, sorry.





Hehe, no problem. I was stupid busy at work yesterday, so I understand.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 24, 2005)

Actually, Bobitron, there's not a whole heck of a lot to add.  You've got your boy wandering around Enber nicely.

Usually the barbarian tribes  that live in the mountains have no permanent homes because they need to wander for food.  But, if there were going to be a place where a tribe or two might build permanent buildings, it would be in northern Enber.  Generally in the mountains, there are enough crags and caves for shelter... with some well placed skins, they can keep the weather out nicely.  But the northern mountains are a bit flatter and littered with ogres (Who generally live in the caves).  As well, the area just south of the rim of mountains (Called Outer Thel'Luthia) is considered the most magical area in Enber.  It is filled with all sorts of fey creatures and mystical trees.  Quite a creepy place for someone not accustomed to magic.

So, it is conceivable that the tribe could have moved lower down the mountains and settled.  Part of settling helps to clear the immediate area of the fey things rather than moving always into unknown mystical dangers.  The ogres are generally afraid of the fey magics and don't come down (unless they are REALLY hungry) the mountains.  So along that ring is a good place for tribes to settle (I might add that into the novel, actually... I like it)

Why your character would get involved with this is going to need to be a role-playing choice on your part.  In his travels he's heard of the dreaded Rox'Voroth of 300 years ago.  What actually happened in his death is a mystery.  But what you know (what EVERYONE knows) is that over night, on the single, small island on Lake Enber, a dark tower rose.  This tower signified the power of the dark wizard and terrified the people.  All the heroes of Enber, from all the races, gathered together to assault the tower, lead by a human paladin named Gavin.  A hundred adventurers with dozens of ships sailed to the island and started the assault.  The adventurers managed to get into the tower somehow, though there is no known entrance.  When it was over, only 7 survived and returned.

None of the seven would speak of what actually happened, though several songs have been written about it.  Some believe that one of them told the tale to the first songwriter, others say they just made it up.  None know for sure but those seven.  

Today, all but two of the seven are dead from old age.  The two that lived are both elves and nearing their own old age.  Kendrian, a priest of Thorus Odara and Tandra'var, a practitioner of a dying order (a monk) are the survivors.  But the news of the dragon raiding Thel'Lorean tells of both of them dying to the dragon.  It is a great tragedy for all Enber.  With this news, missives have been sent all over enber by the request of the human King, Promus of Enberton, for a meeting to discuss what should be done.  Representitives from each town, heroes and adventurers are requested.

How it is that Kale (I love the name, btw) choses to get invovled will have to be a choice from you.  At that point, we'll figure out how he hooks up with the rest of the group.

That make sense?


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks, V. That will help! I'll re-work the background a bit as follows...

Born to the Danugh Clan high in the hills in the northern edge of the valley, Kale was the son of the chieftain and destined to one day rule his people. The ancestors had decreed it so. Over the last two generations, the Danugh had been one of the first of the clans to leave the nomadic lifestyle and settled into a gentle mountain valley. Living in lodges instead of caves, the Danugh started the rudiments of farming and herding. Kale was responsible for supplementing the clan's food stocks with trapping, and became an accomplished outdoorsman. The tribe was kept busy clearing the land of fey and forging relationships with those too strong to force out. Then the Ferrans, a neighboring clan that had always been the Danugh’s strongest rival, swept out of the mountains and assaulted the clan. Rumours of the Danugh's weakness had reached the other clans, and little mercy was shown to Kale's people. Kale had been away during the attack that ended with the death of his father and his six siblings. Arriving back at the lodge, he stood as the timbers burned around him. The only survivor, the wise woman, swore that the omen still held true. The remnants of the Danugh were scattered, and clan destroyed. Kale now wanders the lands of Enber, crossing its breadth from north to south and exploring the lake’s many shores; the last of the Danugh; ruler of the clan that no longer exists.

Let me know if this looks OK, and I'll get it added into my character sheet. I'm going to read the IC thread again to consider the best way to work Kale in.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 24, 2005)

That works perfectly.

Why Kale choses to join up on this mission I don't know... but the easiest way to work him in would be to have him purchase passage on the boat going to Enberton within the next couple ingame hours, the same boat the PCs will be traveling on.  It is very reasonable that anyone traveling to this meeting of King Promus would be on this same boat.  How he comes to Neefe, I don't know.  

As for motivation for this, perhaps as the "ruler" of his tribe (even if they are gone) he feels that he must answer the summons on behalf of his people?  (I'm just assuming you are ready to jump in right now... we can include you at Enberton at several points as well, if that works out better for you)


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 24, 2005)

Sonrik said:
			
		

> Sonrik is especially upset about the wheel of cheese. _The bounty of Tev'el Roe's famed dairy farms should be enjoyed by the crowned heads of Enber, not kobold rogues!_




That freakin' cracked me up. Thanks, taitzu.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm going to go ahead and post in-character. I don't see that Kale needs any real motivation to be on that boat to Enberton besides the urge to get the hell out of stinky Neefe.  I don't know that Kale has much of a responsibility toward his extinct clan; more regret of what was meant to be than anything else. I'm going to post just enough to get him on the boat waiting for other passengers (ie, the party), and I'll jump in again once everyone else is onboard. If this post comes across as out of place, V, just let me know and I'll do some snip-snip-snipping.

Edit: One more thing; can we get a list of who is playing at this point, including NPC's? I don't want to interact with someone who is no longer around by accident.  I'd like something like this, if possible.  

taitzu52, playing Sonrik Velrys, human Paladin


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 25, 2005)

Sonrik - Human Paladin played by *taitzu52*
He'Rak -  Half Elf Sorcerer played by *Tor L'Tha*
Sel'Tarien - Elf Swashbuckler played by *Knight Otu*
Liam - Human Warlock played by *hafrogman*
Kale - Human Barbarian played by *Bobitron*
Jaeden - Human Bard played as an NPC
Gemble - Halfling Scout played as an NPC
Krueger - Dwarven Fighter played as an NPC

Erlik- Human Barbarian/Psychic Warrior played by Tonguez _(Tonguez posts very rarely though.  I'm not sure if he still wants to play)_

As well, there are some other players, such as Ferrix, who wished to join up but haven't yet posted characters.  We'll keep this updated as they get characters finished.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 25, 2005)

Is my post okay, V? I hope it fits OK and I didn't step on your toes by speaking for the boatman.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 25, 2005)

It was great.  The boatman probably wanted to make a few gold knowing there were going to be a bunch of passengers... and since the captain wasn't looking...


----------



## groggy (Jul 25, 2005)

Posted my character in the recruitment thread, hope everything checks out!

I'd love a little background info on some region of your world, Vendetta; can be any one, really, just some names and such so I can write up a background. I'd also need a deity of some sort--preferably something animalistic rather than nature-y.

Feel free to slap my wrists if anything is off, I used an old character of mine and deleved her, so it's possible I flubbed stuff. (I'd say highly possible, in fact.)


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 25, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> The giant in skins who just boarded is making the boy-in-a-man's-armor a bit nervous.





Don't worry, taitzu. I'll be gentle with you.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 25, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Don't worry, taitzu. I'll be gentle with you.



Sure thing, pops.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey Vendetta.  Just pointing out that Liam has gained DR 1/cold iron.  I'll do my best to remind you when we're in combat, but I just thought I'd bring it up now so it's in your mind.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 25, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Sel'Tarien, having been silent until now, especially so with Ala's departure, looks at the man Rak has indicated. _As a defender of Tev'el Rhoe? Or a companion against the dragon?_
> 
> "*Maybe, Rak. Maybe...*"





ooc: the group is still having the mission of contact Enberon with the owrd of the elder of their village. Bring back soldiers to fight off the attackers.

right?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 25, 2005)

It seems unclear whether we are going for help withthe Kobolds, or going to offer our assistance with the epic problems of Ember.  Or maybe Vendetta should answer this.

Hey Knight Otu, please don't forget to level up. Come and get what's comin' to ya!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 25, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> ooc: the group is still having the mission of contact Enberon with the owrd of the elder of their village. Bring back soldiers to fight off the attackers.
> 
> right?



Right. But - Sel'Tarien cares more about revenge against the dragon.  A tiny little... er, Vendetta. 

And don't worry, I'll level later. As long as there's no sneak attack waiting for us, it shouldn't matter if Ilevel today or tomorriw


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 26, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey Vendetta.  Just pointing out that Liam has gained DR 1/cold iron.  I'll do my best to remind you when we're in combat, but I just thought I'd bring it up now so it's in your mind.



Ain't it cool? 
I finally getting to play a warlock in another game and am very hyped up about it.  So, good news is, reminding my DM about that will help me remember it for you 

Bad news is... almost everything weilds cold iron... just kidding 

Well...
your missions
Your original mission was to go to the king and request aid with the kobold problem... then that runner arrived with a more "epic" problem, as taitzu put it.  The king is requestion people to help decide on what to do and heroes to help... The elders sent you for both missions... how you chose to solve this is up to you you... let your town succumb to the kobold scum or let the rest of enber smolder!!! THE CHOICE IS UPON YOU!!!! 
*MUWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA*
*caugh*caugh*choke*gasp*
huuuuuurrrrnnnn  *hak hak*
ok, i'm better now... what'd I miss?


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 26, 2005)

Good RPs, btw.  I'm going to stall the boat leaving until wednesday evening when I get home from work because a couple of people from the recruitment thread said they'd have a character in today or tuesday.  So I'd love to get a chance to get them on the boat, or meet in Enberton (which is just one DM RP post away)  But by wednesday evening, I'll move the thread along regardless.  So let's hope one or two of the 4 or so others who expressed interest are still willing and turn in a character.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 26, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> *MUWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA*




Cut back on the caffeine, dude.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 26, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Cut back on the caffeine, dude.




Don't you dare, V! I love ya just the way you are!


----------



## groggy (Jul 26, 2005)

Possible stupid question, but should I just go ahead and post in character? (Before the boat leaves and all.)


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 26, 2005)

Sure, go ahead... but I may still need to make you edit a thing or two.  I've not had time to go over it with the proverbial fine toothed comb.  But as a character in general, he works and can jump in and RP with the others.

And that wasn't a stupid question... it was a very pertinent one.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Cut back on the caffeine, dude.



Don't forget, you're dealing with the king of:  *SMITE!!*


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 26, 2005)

Level increased, Master.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 27, 2005)

Groggy, I think that you get an additional feat for being a third level character
You've currently got 3 (Human's bonus feat, first level character feat, and the campaigne bonus feat... but no level 3 feat)


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 27, 2005)

Hate to be a party pooper, but there's another error I saw.

An 11 constitution does not equal a +1 bonus.


----------



## groggy (Jul 27, 2005)

Ahh, nice catches. I knew I missed stuff when I scaled her down to 3rd. Editing in progress.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Posted Odo in the RG, should I hop in on the IC thread?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 27, 2005)

Ferrix: In this huge crater world, theres no such ting as horses/pony. Halfling ride at most dogs.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 27, 2005)

Ferrix, post away, sir, post away 

And yes, no horses, sir.  Sorry... but they do have trained riding dogs, for which all that stuff you purchased would work/be needed.

however, I noticed no ride skill?  Do we have a halfling bouncing off his dog from time to time?  that would be funny actually


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Ferrix: In this huge crater world, theres no such ting as horses/pony. Halfling ride at most dogs.




Ah, well the reason I chose a pony was because I didn't want to spend 150gp on a riding dog.  Are there cheaper riding dogs?

Yes, no Ride skill, but mostly I figured he'd just use it to get around from town to town rather than do anything serious from the mount.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yay!  We have Ferrix!!

You can heal my sorry a-- just like in the old days.  Cloistered Clerics have spontenious healing, right?  Heheh.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Heheh... we have a healer aboard?  Really, where?

Posted in the IC thread, hope you like the entrance.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 28, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ah, well the reason I chose a pony was because I didn't want to spend 150gp on a riding dog.  Are there cheaper riding dogs?
> 
> Yes, no Ride skill, but mostly I figured he'd just use it to get around from town to town rather than do anything serious from the mount.



I'd imagin that there would be "lesser bred" dogs in a similar vein as a Horse / Pony... rented mule 

You can have a terrier to ride around on... how funny is that?  LOL
(It doesn't have to be a terrier, but definately something less "tough")


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 18, 2005)

Quick OOC question - did I miss something, or should the notes we received take care of the cost for room and food? If so, for how long? Just this day, or longer?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 18, 2005)

The King's notes will pay for your room and whatever extras the hotel offers for the length of the conference, which expected to be three days but the actual length of time is to be determined.  Each hotel has different values and as such, some will offer a basic meal free or other such amenaties.  Anything extra will cost (Perhaps a menue of items you can order but any booze costs)


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 18, 2005)

Busy period for me, all. I'll have time for some solid interaction this weekend.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 19, 2005)

no worries, mate. We're gearing up for the action... the proverbial "calm before the storm."


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 19, 2005)

Maybe... I shuold bring my weapon to the ball then?  Nah, that would be too obvious...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi people im away until next wednesday. Beeing out of town.
We are posting a bit slow aren't we? taking the resent deadth of a high emissary in count, and im sure its more troubles on is way.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 18, 2005)

indeed there is... see the RP thread


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 20, 2005)

Black Hand?  Oh crap, it's The Sabbat!!  Wait...wrong game. :|


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 29, 2005)

Looks like we'll be without Liam.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=150366

Good luck!


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2005)

AHA! This is the other game he's in with me. I was trying to remember.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 30, 2005)

shoot 

Well, we wish him well with his new job.

SO
I think we'll need to add some players.  Anyone know any good RPers that are looking for a 3.5 homebrew that would like to join?  I'll open this to private recruitment for a little while and move on to public recruitment if that doesn't pan out.  I think we need at least one, probably two, but I'll take three.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 12, 2005)

Uh oh... I guess I sort of left things nowhere in terms of posting up RPs.  I'll give it the rest of the night and then post something new that should be more encouraging of RP posting.  (I do tend to post a few of those that everyone reads and thinks "I don't know what to say.  I'll see what someone else posts first" but no one has an idea of what to post, I've stumped 

anyway, I'll give a few more hours and post something for tomorrow


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 20, 2005)

I had posted in the RP thread that I thought I remembered that Liam's player, hafrogman, had to leave us and yes, it appears that he did.  We've got a fantastic crew here and I guess I've been waiting on some people to post who were not even here anymore.  Though, I do hope Ferrix can post.  I've not heard anything about him having to leave.

Anyway... what do you guys want?  Do you want me to scale back the adventure, invite some of our friends and open the game up to a couple new players (i'd prefer to pick up people who are friends of one of us who can vouch for them that they'll try.  I mean, things happen and you have to leave a game here and there for whatever reason, but so many players just flop out too and I'm getting kind of jaded about people I don't know.... so what do you chaps think we should do?


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 20, 2005)

I think I would prefer to scale back rather than add more, but I'm new here.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 20, 2005)

I would rather add some new player, and Autopilot Odo if it takes too long between the posting.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 26, 2005)

I've only seen two RPs from the end of the last round.  Go ahead and post, if we add new players, it'll be AFTER this battle so we don't have to hold up for them.  Also, we're 1 to 1 on adding new players vs scaling things back.  What do the rest of you wish?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 31, 2005)

BUMP.

 

We falling asleeeeeep?


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm awake!

Barely, though. This is going to be a loooonnng day at work. I'm so sleepy, and I just got here.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 1, 2005)

well, I posted an update with a few held actions.  It seems things are undercontrol in Enberton at the moment... or are they?  heheh 

anyway, lets see if we can pick up the pace together.  I think we can make this game move along at a better clip.  

Also, I tried reducing the map image some but it didn't come out as well.  Let me know if you don't mind and like the smaller size (it bleeds clear off my page and I have to scroll over to see the right side) or if you don't mind scrolling and prefer the somewhat better quality of the earlier maps.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Wakes up.*  Sorry, kids.  RL is kicking my ass.  I haven't been online much, but I"ll be posting when I can.  Sorry for the delay.

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 8, 2005)

I hope I didn't step on anybody's toes by running off into the room in a rage. Just trying to portray what Kale would do in the situation.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 8, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't step on anybody's toes by running off into the room in a rage. Just trying to portray what Kale would do in the situation.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 9, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't step on anybody's toes by running off into the room in a rage. Just trying to portray what Kale would do in the situation.



That's exactly what he should have done, I would think.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 9, 2005)

'Detta and players, I'm sorry to say I'm going to have to drop this game. My life at work has gotten particularly busy and will stay that way for the months to come. I hope it doesn't casue too much of a hassle to lose Kale. Feel free to allow another player to take him over if you like.

-Bob


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey folks!

I’d like to apologize for my absence of late, but things could not be helped.  I hope this hasn’t disrupted your games too terribly much.

Unfortunately, it seems that my online difficulties will not be so easily abated.  My new job is not online, and my home access is non-existent.  So unfortunately, I will be forced to drop my games and take a general hiatus for PBP gaming for the foreseeable future.  

I apologize, and wish you all the best of luck until I may one day return, and devote my time to great games like this.

Peace,
Taitzu52

ps-no, I'm not just riding the frog's coat-tails.  Good try!


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 19, 2005)

I know the game has been dragging but I'd like to see the game not die... there are only a couple of us now and its already been dragging (and sometimes, several days between posts... and I know I've let it get me to only checking once or twice a week for new posts... and that DEFINATELY doesn't help)

So, what do we want to do?  I'd like to continue the game but I need some ideas on how to make it fly.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi vendetta.
Im here to say IM IN!   

php got this thing with letting games die, that is just to bad.

Can we make a present list? and give it 2 weeks to players to check in? and open a recruitment after that? when we know how many that still is in?
hope it helps.

-Tor


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 19, 2005)

I TRY to be in, but I know I've been rather spotty, not just in this game. I'll try to improve.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm getting settled into my new job, slowly but surely.  But, I also plan to move on the first.  However, once I get my internet service connected at my new home I would like to return, if you will forgive me my lapse.

Liam?  He's been unconcious for three months. . .


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 19, 2005)

Here and ready.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 22, 2005)

WOW, I'm happy.  I'll take you four and be thrilled!  (Kale and Sonrik are always welcome to rejoin if/when their players are ever able to)

I don't care for open recruitment much;  I guess I've just grown jaded to PbP gaming 
So, I'm fine with just you four unless one of you has a friend who you know who'd like to join up in a game and whom you believe will be a good addition.  So if you know someone good whose looking for a game, give 'em an invite to look around.  Otherwise, we'll just run with you good sirs and our NPCs.  

OK... on to that RP thread now...

Oh, and the WHOLE adventure has only been four days so far... you are currently at the end of the fourth day/night... so Liam probably only took a nap in a room at one of the inns


----------



## Vendetta (May 10, 2006)

OH MY GOD THIS IS SO CRIPPLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ugh

ok... well, while we lose all the reference material from the time that you captured the assassin's thugs that ambushed you clear until the end of the ambush at the gnome site, at least we were in a relatively easy area to pick up again.

I'm going to repost the loot your fellas gained over again and we'll have to start there again.  I believe everyone sort of decided on picking stuff up and heading back to enberton before worrying about who gets what loot... but we can go back into that.  We'll start with Odo and Gember searching (and finding) loot.

Grom is dead
Tiberius and Fender are alive, beat up but surrendered and captured.


----------



## hafrogman (May 10, 2006)

I tried searching for a cached version of the thread, but the words "Dangerous" and "Legacy" are a bit too common.  Still, others might have better luck.  For posterity's sake if nothing else.


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2006)

Looking at the RG it's out of date, obviously enough.

We'd moved on to . . . level 4, yes?


----------



## Vendetta (May 16, 2006)

Oh cripes, yes.  I'd completely forgotten that you guys all had updated your characters since DECEMBER, the time to which the forums were restored.  heh

please go update those character sheets for me... you know, come to think of it... I'm tempted to start a new RG to get rid of all those characters in there that are not playing (and in some cases, never did play)


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 16, 2006)

I like the idea of a new RG. clean start 

We are updating to lvl 4?


----------



## Vendetta (May 16, 2006)

yes, you should all be level 4


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 19, 2006)

Vendetta: Im sorry but im going to leave your game. Im the youngets of 3 brothers using this account and im been afortuned enough to get a scholarship in Japan. 
Im leaving for Tokio in a week or so, and i know for sure that im gonna get lot of things to do. I hope i can catch up with the game in a half a year or something. 

By the way that tower is no good news.   

-the little brother- Former Tor L'Tha.


----------



## Vendetta (May 20, 2006)

this is most excellent, yet sad news.  Congratulatons on that scholarship and the best of wishes to you and your studies in Japan.  I do hope that once you get settled in, you can rejoin us here.


----------



## Vendetta (May 23, 2006)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "*And we must move swiftly. I fear the king may be in danger.*"





I just want to remember this quote... there's a funny tale to tell that relates to this in the very near future.


Also... what did the group pile on the tumbrel to bring back?  I'll need a list.



Also... with He'Rak going to be MIA... we may need to add characters... what are your thoughts, please.


----------



## hafrogman (May 23, 2006)

We have cleric, arcanist, warrior + 3 npcs.

I think we're okay, but it's your call.


----------



## Vendetta (May 23, 2006)

hehe... NPCs are for killing


----------



## Knight Otu (May 23, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I just want to remember this quote... there's a funny tale to tell that relates to this in the very near future.



 

I think we may be fine with the current roster, but any help from new characters would be welcome.

By the way, you mentioned you wanted to start a new RG thread. Did I miss it?


----------



## Vendetta (May 23, 2006)

heh... I forgot 

I'll do that now.


----------



## Vendetta (May 23, 2006)

New Rogues Gallery


----------



## Knight Otu (May 24, 2006)

Look what I found!   

[sblock]Yahoo! Search
	Help - Help for Webmasters
	« back to results for ""sel'tarien""
Below is a cache of http://www.enworld.org/forums/printthread.php?t=114142. It's a snapshot of the page taken as our search engine crawled the Web. We've highlighted the words: sel tarien
The web site itself may have changed. You can check the current page (without highlighting) or check for previous versions at the Internet Archive.
	Yahoo! is not affiliated with the authors of this page or responsible for its content.
EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site 	

EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site (http://www.enworld.org/forums.php)
-   Rogues Gallery (http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=19)
-   -   (PCs) Dangerous Legacy (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=114142)

Vendetta 	01-15-05 04:41 AM
(PCs) Dangerous Legacy

Here is the Rogue gallery and character creation process for Dangerous Legacy. Should you have any questions, please post them in the OOC thread. Please only post your character for this game in this section.

Thank you.

Character Creation:
Only races from the PHB
Any base class from the PHB, Expanded Psionic Handbook, Complete Divine, Complete Warrior and Complete Arcane. Prestige classes can become available as characters level up.
Level: 1
Point Buy: 35 points.
Max gold for class.
Alignment: Characters SHOULD be of good alignment. While a character of another alignment could work out in the adventure, there will come a time down the adventure where it will be VERY advantageous to be good and you will wish you were of good align at that time.

All characters get an extra feat. This feat is limited to general feats and should be described as a feat that the character gained while growing up.

Additionally, all characters may choose 2 skills that will always be considered “Class skills”. These skills are considered to be something the character has always been, and always will be, interested in. However, if you chose something that is “Trained only” then you must be a class that has that skill on its skill list. ((This is a great way to add a couple extra skills to your character or to ensure that at least two skills can always be increased for those who chose to multi-class.

I’ll also be adding something to the game called Luck Dice. Luck dice are set by race and are rolled rarely, generally only when an Ability roll would be made but which ability to assign is not obvious. Luck can be both good and bad and some races are more subject to luck than others. When luck dice are rolled, the highest number possible for the die results in good luck while rolling a 1 on the die results in bad luck. The larger the die, the less likely luck will play into the situation.

For example. Dwarves are not often subject to luck or chance. Their luck die is 1d10 (Rolling a 10 means good luck, 1 bad luck and 2-9 means luck does not come into it) while a human is much more susceptible to the effects of luck, having a 2d6 Luck Dice.

In the case of multiple dice, rolling both a 1 and the highest number (a 6 in the case of humans) cancels each other out and there is no luck, good or bad. If two 1s are rolled, the luck is even worse and likewise, if both roll the highest number (two 6s in the case of humans) then the good luck is even better.

For your histories, you should note that ALL beginning this adventure will start in the city of Tev’El Rhoe. It is a small but tolerant town where many races live together in peace, which is rather rare in Enber. Your character has either come there recently, moved there some time ago or grew up there. (That choice is up to you… as well as the “Whys” and “Hows” of it)

Tev’El Rhoe is on the western side of Enber along the Tuskan River in the foothills beneath the massive mountains that make up the Enber Valley
(Map to come)


The Races
(All races are as shown in the PHB with the exception of the extra feat and the luck dice. A brief description is also given for how these races are within this campaign world.)

Human
Luck Dice: 2d6 (The lives of humans are often swayed by luck)
(Yes, humans start with 3 feats)
Humans typically live around the shores of Lake Enber or along the rivers that feed it. They have several large cities on the lake and trade extensively. No race is as industrious as humans. They have vast farms and often produce in excess of what they need of a given item. They then trade what they have in excess for things they need. Most races see this as a rather foolish way to do things. Why grow corn and trade for tomatoes and rice when you could just grow tomatoes and rice as well? But their system has proven to be extremely effective. Humans worship a complex pantheon of gods in much the same way as ancient Greece did. The gods of the humans generally hold sway over areas, cities or groups of people. For simplicity sake, we’ll just use appropriate “human” gods found in the PHB.

Humans generally have some degree of prejudice against the other races due to an inherent distrust of all things they do not know. Humans are so varied that they do not have a typical alignment as most races do.

Dwarf
Luck Die: 1d10 (The lives of dwarves are rarely swayed by luck)
Dwarves in Enber generally come from Hammerforge, the dwarven capital city in the Kalmar Valley in north western Enber. Most dwarves live their entire lives underground, having a bad taste in their mouths from the “overland” races. However, trade is still done with the overlands. They follow a Norse like pantheon of gods led by Oberon, the Father of The Law, the code by which the Dwarves live, and one of the “Founder Gods.” Dwarves have a deep love for Hammerforge and will do anything to protect it.

Dwarves, like humans, have an inherent distrust. While humans distrust the unknown, dwarves distrust anything that is not dwarven; weapons, armor, furniture, other races, even caves not made by dwarves. Dwarves are also extremely loyal as well as grouchy (at least in the eyes of other races). Most dwarves will be Lawful Good, in accordance with The Law.

Elf
Luck Die: 1d8 (Elves are not swayed by luck as much as most races are. As well, elves do not believe in “luck” but rather “fate.”)
Elves in Enber generally hail from a thick woodland area in north eastern Enber called Thel’Luthia. They are a warm, friendly race that generally cares about Enber as a whole and especially nature and things natural. They have a kind of monotheistic religion that worships Thel’Lorean (Yes, the elven capital city was named for him), father of the Elves and son of Thorus Odara, one of the “Founder Gods.” In recent times, worship of Thorus Odara himself has grown. But even those elves that worship Odara still follow the path of Thel’Lorean; artist, scholar, teacher and romanticist.

Elves, being the longest lived of the races, remember more clearly, times when the races lived in harmony and do not hold the same grudges against each other that the other races do. Yet, despite their tolerance, they generally consider themselves the most superior race of all because of the beauty they create, the length of their lives and their natural grace.

Elves are generally Neutral Good in alignment, believing strongly in peace, love, and scholarly or artistic pursuits.

Half Elf
Luck Die: 1d6 (Half elves are not as swayed by luck as humans, but more so than elves, having a sort of “typical” level of luck.)
Half Elves are generally looked down upon by their heritage. Both elves and humans consider intermixing with other races rather inappropriate. But sometimes, elves and humans can fall deeply in love with each other and are physiologically compatible to create offspring. Consequently, half elves rarely ever feel part of either race and often lead lives of exiles and outsiders. But, they usually feel more pull to human lifestyles since humans are far more varied than elves, granting a tiny bit of social moment.

Half elves are like humans and have not typical racial alignment.

Halfling
2d8 (Lucky; Rolling a 7 or an 8 results in good luck, thus having a greater chance at good luck than bad luck. Halflings are very lucky.)
Halflings hail from the Lomis Valley along the western shore of Lake Enber. The valley is dotted with many small Halfling villages, the main village being Bobbit, where their King lives. Halflings are happy-go-lucky and rarely leave their homes unless curiosity just gets the better of them. They all enjoy lives of leisure, fun and celebration.

Halflings generally worship a goddess similar to Yondalla from the PHB… so for simplicity sake, we’ll just use here. Halflings generally refer to her as “The Provider” and often credit their good fortunes to her intervention.

Half-Orc
1d10 (Unlucky; Rolling a 1 or 2 often results in bad luck)
Half-Orcs are generally shunned by Humans. Most half-orcs fit well into Orc societies and are generally regarded as trophies by their fathers. Half-orcs have to work extra hard to prove themselves to their full orc brethren. Occasionally, a half-orc is born with a conscious and cannot live among the full blooded Orcs and exiles himself/herself from them. He/she is an outcast from both societies, though these generally strive to fit into human societies. Half-orcs can form some of the strongest, most loyal bonds of friendships known among any race when he’s exiled himself from the Orcs and found some who will accept him, despite his orcish heritage.

Half-orc exiles (not all half-orcs, just the exiles) receive a racial +1 to their Fort saves. They receive a +4 Will save bonus when mind altering effects attempt to force him/her to harm someone the Half-orc has formed a bond of friendship with. Half-orc Exiles tend to worship human gods, but can find solace in any non-evil god. Half-orcs tend to be of Chaotic Good alignment.

Gnome
1d6 (Gnomes are swayed by luck as most races are)
Gnomes hail from a series of caves in the eastern mountain range surrounding Enber. They are very much like gnomes of the PHB except that they also worship Oberon, who they believe also created them. Though, unlike the Dwarves, the Gnomes do not have Oberon's Law. The sharing of Oberon as their god has brought Gnomes and Dwarves into sharp contrast as the Oberon of the Gnomes is not nearly as strict and much more forgiving than the Oberon of the Dwarves. Oberon is a builder and teacher in Gnome religion. Gnomes tend to build as elaborately as Dwarves do, but lack the harsh discipline. As well, more Gnomes tend to study the arts and magic, much in the way Elves do. This is due to Oberon's wife (in gnomish religion), Adella, the Entertainer.

Tor L'Tha 	01-15-05 05:16 PM
He'Rak

Name: He'Rak and Speaks in this color, somthimes he even sings in this nice color

Sex: male
race: half-elf
class: sorcerer
level 4

AL: chaotic/good
Hair: white
Eyes:white
Height:1,85 mt
Weight:90 kg
Age:120 year

str 10 (0)
dex 13(+1)
con 14(+2)
int 14 (+2)
wis 14(+2)
cha 16(+3)
= 35 pts.

HP: 4 (1d4) +2(con) +3 (familiar)= 9 +4 (3lvl)=13 +4 (lvl4) = 17
AC: 14 (10 + 1 Dex + 3 studded leather)

Saves:
Fortitude: +1 (Con +2) =3
Reflex: +1 (Dex +1) =2
Will: +4 (Wis +2)= 6

Init: +1 (+1 Dex)

Base attack bonus: +2
melee +0
ranged +1

Skill Points at 1st Level: (2 + Int modifier) x 4.
2+2=4 x4 =16
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 2 + Int modifier.
Max Rank 3+Lvl =6

Bluff (Cha+3) =3
Concentration (Con +2) 4=6
Craft [fletching] (Int +2)=2
Knowledge (arcana) (Int +2) 1= 3
Profession [trader] (Wis +2) =2
Spellcraft (Int +2) 4=6
Listen (wis+2) +1 [race]+2[rank]= 5
Spot (wis +2)+1[race] +2[rank]=5
Diplomacy (cha +3) +2[race] +1[rank]=6
Gather information (cha +3) +[race] +4[rank]=8
Extra Skills

Hide (dex +1) +2 [rank]= 1
Move Silently (dex +1) =1
-
=

Familiar.
Toad +3 hit points

Languages:
Common
Elven

Spells.
Spells per day 6 lvl 0 / 5 lvl 1 / 1 lvl 2
Known Spells 5 lvl 0 / 3 lvl 1 / 1 lvl 2

Lvl 0 spells
Conj
Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
Div
Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
Evoc
Ray of Frost: Ray deals 1d3 cold damage.
Flare: Dazzles one creature (–1 on attack rolls).
Illus
Ghost Sound: Figment sounds.


Lvl 1
evoc
Magic Missile: 1d4+1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5).
Div
Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.
Ench
Charm Person: Makes one person your friend.

Lvl 2
evoc
Flaming Sphere: Creates rolling ball of fire, 2d6 damage, lasts 1 round/level.

-*-*-

Race: half-elf
Racial abilities:
Low light vision
listen +1
spot +1
diplomacy +2
gather information +2

Feats:
Extra feat by DM:

SPELL FOCUS [GENERAL]
Choose a school of magic. EVOCATION
Benefit: Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against spells from the school of magic you select.
Special: You can gain this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time you take the feat, it applies to a new school of magic.

lvl 1: POINT BLANK SHOT [GENERAL]
Benefit: You get a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at ranges of up to 30 feet.
Special: A fighter may select Point Blank Shot as one of his fighter bonus feats.

Lvl 3: DODGE [GENERAL]
Prerequisite: Dex 13.
Benefit: During your action, you designate an opponent and receive a +1 dodge bonus to Armor Class against attacks from that opponent. You can select a new opponent on any action.
A condition that makes you lose your Dexterity bonus to Armor Class (if any) also makes you lose dodge bonuses. Also, dodge bonuses stack with each other, unlike most other types of bonuses.

Lvl 4 : Spell Penetration [General]
You get a +2 bonus on caster level checks (1d20 + caster level) made to overcome a creature’s spell resistance.

Equipment:

1.Dagger 1d4 critical 19-20 /x2 =2 gp
2.crossbow light 1d8 19-20 /x2 80 ft= 35 gp
3.Spear 1d8 /x3 = 2 gp
4.bolts (20) 1gp X3=60 arrows= 3gp
5.studded leather Armor bonus+3/max dex Bonus +5/Armor check penalty-1, 25 gp, 20 lb
6.backpack , sgp, 2lb
7.case, scroll, 1gp, ½ lb x 2 = 2gp
8.flint and steel, 1gp
9.lantern, bullseye 12 gp 3 lb
10.oil x 5= 5 sp = 5lb
11.winter blanket
12.bed roll
13.waterskin 1 gp 4 lb
14.travelers outfit , 1 gp
15. Belt Pouch 1gp
*
16. A tiny metal nail with 3 marks on it.

= 85 gp, aprox gp left. 35
= lb

Code:

Half Elf Luck Die: 1d6 (Half elves are not as swayed by luck as humans, but more so than elves, having a sort of “typical” level of luck.) Half Elves are generally looked down upon by their heritage. Both elves and humans consider intermixing with other races rather inappropriate. But sometimes, elves and humans can fall deeply in love with each other and are physiologically compatible to create offspring. Consequently, half elves rarely ever feel part of either race and often lead lives of exiles and outsiders. But, they usually feel more pull to human lifestyles since humans are far more varied than elves, granting a tiny bit of social moment. Half elves are like humans and have not typical racial alignment.



Code:

Background He'Rak was a normal boy, the change came with the puberty at almost 100 years of age, he gain magic, he was fascinated by it, begging his mother to send him to study with a master. It did not take many months before he was taken in to learn with Thalas a half-elf like him. The dad to He'Rak was a human, who died in a accident when chopping a tree. At age 55. his name was He'Rak. His mother was a elven that made her living by selling her own art, paintings was a good childhood memory for He'Rak. Not long ago He'Rak was ordered by his master to leave the school and not to return until he had gain experience and strength enough to create a Lightning Bolt. This was his first mission he had to complete before his mentor and also friend, would learn him things about metamagic. He'Rak did not feel ready for this, but Thalas said, birds often push their children over the edge, and they do learn to fly. I must be strict and you strong. Learn on your own, seek knowledge and gather money. He then asked He'Rak to leave his house. He walked the streets and slept in the woods, but he did not seek adventure, something inside him told him to wait. He often obey his intuition. Tev’El Rhoe was a great place to grow up in. Why did he hear the voice of the wind speaking to him all the time, as if every mild wind cast had a voice of its one, saying that the road is the way to knowledge. But other times, lesser than the wind he could almost hear the soil he slept on telling him to stay and wait for the right way to be chosen for him. He decided to stay for some more time, at the end of this day he went to a tavern. Buying a glass of vine and a meat steak and vegetables.


Tonguez 	01-15-05 09:12 PM
Erlik Bahadur
Human, Psychic Warrior/Barbarian

Str 14 (+2) Dex 16 (+3) Con 12 (+1) Int 12 (+1) Wis 14 (+2) Cha 10 (-)

Appearance: Erlik is a lean and wiry young man with an athletic build and a gait the shows both strength and agility. He has a dark weathered complexion, grey eyes and thick almost shaggy hair. There is a sharp wild keenest in his eyes which some find disturbing although he does not intend to be so.

Background: Hailing originally from the Barbarian peoples of mountains Erlik is a newcomer and is yet to become used to they indecisive and dawdling ways of the lowlanders. Erlik began his life like all young people of the high mountains learning to survive in the harsh conditions of the Glade. His keen vision gave him an advantage in the work of hunting amidst the mountain crags and many were those who wondered at his speed and ability to run and leap amongst the rocks and at his knack of always landing on his feet. Of course he realises now that his talents were the dawning of his strange abilities, the very abilities that force him into exile....

HD 1d8+1+1d12+1; hp 19; Init +7 (+3 Dex, Improved); Spd 40 ft.;

AC 13, touch 13, flat-footed 10
BAB +0; Melee Halberd + 2 (1d10/x3), Keen Kukri +2 (1d4/x2:18-20), R Light Crossbow +3 (1d8/x2:19-20 80ft)
Fort 3 Rflx 3 Will 2
Background Skills: Survival, Spot
Feats: Track Improved Initiative, Speed of Thought, Inertial Armour, Rage 1/day

Skills (17 total/rank+mod)
Autohypnosis +2, Balance +3, Climb +2, Concentration 3/2+1, Jump +1, Stabilize Self 4/2+2, Swim +2, Tumble 7/4+3, Use Psionic Device 1/1+0, Survival 5/3+2, Spot 3/1+2
Craft +1, Handle Animal +0 Intimidate 3/3+0, Listen 3/1+2, Ride +3

Talents (2x3/day) Burst, Catfall
Rage Str 18 +4 Con 16 +3 Will +4 AC 11 HP +2
Psionic Combat Ego Whip, Psionic Crush
Luck 2d6
Equipment: Halberd, 2 Kukri, Light Crossbow
Sack, Rope, Grappling hook, Piton (4), Hammer, Fishing net, winter blanket, backpack, sunrod (2), tindertwig

Korbin of Valenar 	01-16-05 03:04 AM
Korbin Elandillas
Human, Fighter 2

Alignment: Chaotic Good

STR: . .14 . . +2
DEX: . 17 . . +3
CON: . 12 . . +1
INT: . . 13 . . +1
WIS: . .10 . . +0
CHA: . 13 . . +1

HIT POINTS: 17

ARMOR CLASS: . 18 . . (+3 Dex) . . (+4 Armor) . . (+1 Two-Wpn Defense) . . (+1-5 Combat Expertise)
BAB: +2
Melee: Attack: +6 Shortword (+2 BAB, +3 Dex, +1 Wpn Focus); d6+2 (19-20/x2)
Full Attack: +4/+4 Twin Shortswords (+2 BAB, +3 Dex, +1 Wpn Focus,
-2/-2 two-wpn fight); d6+2/d6+2 (19-20/x2)
Ranged: +5 Light Crossbow (+2 BAB, +3 Dex); d8 (19-20/x2)

SPEED: 30 feet
INITIATIVE: +3

SAVING THROWS
SAVE . . . Total . . Base . . Mod . .
Fortitude: . +4 . . . +3 . . . +1 . .
Reflex: . . . +3 . . . +0 . . . +3 . .
Will: . . . . . +0 . . . +0 . . . +0 . .

RACIAL ABILITIES
Bonus Feat (human), +4 skill points 1st level

CLASS ABILITIES
---

FEATS
Free - Weapon Focus (Shortsword)
1st - Weapon Finesse, Two-Weapon Fighting, Combat Expertise
2nd - Two-Weapon Defense

SKILLS (20 skill points)
Bluff +7 (6 ranks, +1 Cha)
Climb +4 (2 ranks, +2 Str)
Intimidate +2 (1 rank, +1 Cha)
Jump +5 (3 ranks, +2 Str)
Spot +2 (2 ranks)
Survival +5 (5 ranks)
Swim +3 (1 rank, +2 Str)

LANGUAGES SPOKEN
Common
Elvish

EQUIPMENT
2x Short Swords (20gp, 4 lb)
Chain Shirt (100gp, 25 lb)
Explorer's Outfit (10gp, 8 lb)
Light Crossbow (35gp, 4 lb)
20 Bolts (2gp, 2 lb)
Morningstar (8gp, 6 lb)
Backpack (2gp, 2 lb)
2x Pouch, belt (2gp, 1 lb)
Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lb)
Rope, silk (10gp, 5 lb)
Rations, trail (x7 days) (35 sp, 7 lb)
x5 Sunrods (10gp, 5 lb)

Weight: 74 lbs (Light load, -58 lb / 59-116 lb / 117-175 lb)
Cost: 199 gp 36 sp

Money Remaining
Gold: 37gp
Silver: 4sp
Copper: --

Description: Korbin is of medium height (5'10''), with a lean build, indicating a wiry strength. His closely cropped red hair makes him appear younger than his 24 years. He smiles occasionally, if only for the briefest of moments. He usually appears sullen, as if some great sadness occupies his thoughts.

Background: Korbin was born and raised in the small border town of Tallrun, on the eastern shore of Lake Enber, and was raised for most of his life by his father, as his mother died bringing his younger sister into the world. His father was a sergeant in the local militia, thereby instructing young Korbin in the use of his weapon of choice, the short sword. Korbin relished his lessons, soon surpassing his father in ability. Korbin signed on with a local merchant as a bodyguard when he came of age. The merchant paid him well, as his enemies grew many after a time. The merchants' less that savory business dealings soon came to an end, as a rival assasinated the merchant on the street, while Korbin was "indisposed" with a young lady. Wracked by guilt, Korbin spent the next five years tracking down those repsonsible, killing each in turn. Finally, he killed his final enemy, only to find himself nearly broke and in a strange city. Taking to the streets, he now attempts to find a new master, eager to use his skills in order to find redemption.

Speaks in this color

Knight Otu 	01-16-05 09:19 PM
Sel'Tarien, Lawful Good Elf[/font]
Medium Humanoid (Elf), Swashbuckler 4 [XP: ?000/3000]
Age: 130 years
Height: 4'11 1/2''
Weight: 103 lb

Speed: 30 ft.
HD: 4d10+4 (Swashbuckler)
HP: 40hp

Str: 14 [5](+2) +1 at 4th level
Dex: 18 [10] (+4) +2 racial
Con: 13 [8](+1) –2 racial
Int: 14 [6](+2)
Wis: 8 [0] (-1)
Cha: 14 [6](+2)

Base Attack: +4 (+4 Swashbuckler)
Grapple: +6 (+4 BAB, +2 Str)

AC: 17 (+4 Dex, +3 armor)
Initiative: +4 (+4 Dex)
Fort +5 [+4 Swashbuckler, +1 Con]
Ref +6 [+1 Swashbuckler, +4 Dex, +1 competence]
Will +0[+1 Swashbuckler, -1 Wis]
Luck Dice: 1d8

Attacks
Rapier +9 melee; 1d6+4/+2* piercing; 18-20/x2
Shortbow +8 ranged; 1d6 piercing; x3; Range Increment 60 ft.
Dagger +8 melee or ranged; 1d4+4/+2* piercing or slashing; 19-20/x2; Range Increment 10 ft.
*without Insightful Strike (against targets immune to sneak attack/critical hits)

Skills: 42[42Swashbuckler – Skills Sense Motive and Bluff]
Balance +11 [7 Swashbuckler, +4 Dex]
Bluff +9 [7 Swashbuckler, +2 Cha]
Jump +11 [7 Swashbuckler, +2 Str, +2 Acrobatic]
Listen +1 [-1 Wis, +2 elf]
Perform (Sing) +5 [3.5 [7] Swashbuckler, +2 Cha]
Search +4 [+2 Int, +2 elf]
Sense Motive +6 [7 Swashbuckler, -1 Wis]
Spot +1[-1 Wis, +2 elf]
Tumble +13 [7 Swashbuckler, +4 Dex, +2 Acrobatic]

Feats: Acrobatic, Combat Reflexes, Weapon Finesse (B, Swashbuckler 1) Weapon Focus (Rapier) (B, Campaign)

Special Abilities: Elf Traits (immune to sleep, resistant to charm, find secret doors), Low-Light Vision, Grace (+1 Competence bonus to Ref saves), Insightful Strike

Equipment: Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb), bedroll (1 sp, 5 lb), rapier (20 gp, 2 lb.), dagger (2 gp, 1 lb.), shortbow (30 gp, 2 lb), 20 arrows (1 gp, 3 lb.), mw studded leather (175 gp, 20 lb.), waterskin (1 gp, 4 lb), trail rations x4 (2 gp, 4 lb), common lamp (1 sp, 1 lb), 1 pint of oil (1 sp, 1 lb)
Load: 46 lb.
Carrying Capacity: 50/100/150 lb.
6 gp, 7 sp in coins.

Languages known: Common, Elven, Gnome, Sylvan
Description: Sel'Tarien is lean and agile. Blond hair flows down to shoulders, framing an oval face with green eyes. The face, despite being hard seems to be formed by decades of joy and laughter, and though the eyes are usually piercing, sometimes gleam with a forgotten friendlyness.

Background: Sel'Tarien has always enjoyed life, and looked upon the great heroes Kendrian and Tandra'var, especially the latter. Sel'Tarien understood that he lacked the insight and dedication to undergo the same training, but Tandra'var's swiftness nonetheless inspired him to learn using weapons that could be used swiftly, especially the rapier.
He eagerly learned reading his opponents and tricking them, and sought to hone his skills outside of combat as well. It became something of a sport for him to trick others into believing him, only to tell them they had been tricked.
Within a single day, much of this changed. After repelling another kobold attack against Tev'el Rhoe, Sel'Tarien was among the group chosen for the trip to Enberton. The group was about to embark as the news of the dragon attack was delivered.
Within a single day, Thel'Lorean was razed. Kendrian was killed. Tandra'var abducted, and likely to be killed as well. That day, the old Sel'Tarien died as well. While a glimmer of his old self remained, Sel'Tarien became dedicated to avenge the heroes, avenge the city. Outwardly, he now seems hard and sometimes cold, but he is not blind to the needs of others.
Realizing that he cannot take on the dragon alone, he hopes to find a way to find allies in this quest.

hafrogman 	01-17-05 07:33 AM
Liam Wester

Human Male
Warlock 4
Chaotic Goood
6,000? / 10,000 xp

Str 10 (+0) [2 pts]
Dex 16 (+3) [8 pts + 1 level]
Con 10 (+0) [2 pts]
Int 16 (+3) [10 pts]
Wis 11 (+0) [3 pts]
Cha 16 (+3) [10 pts]

Size: Medium (6'0", 153 lbs)
HP: 20
BAB: +3
Init: +3
Move: 30'

AC: 16 (10 +3 dex +3 armor)
ff: 13
t: 13


Fortitude: +1
Reflex: +4
Will: +4


Attacks:

Eldritch Blast (+7 attack [touch], 2d6 dmg, 20/x2, 60' range)
Dagger (+3 attack, 1d4 dmg, 19-20/x2, piercing)

Feats:

Magical Aptitude [Campaign Bonus]
Point Blank Shot [Racial Bonus]
Precise Shot [1st]
Weapon Focus (Ray) [3rd]

Skills (bonus/ranks):

Bluff +10/7
Diplomacy +5/0
Concentration +7/7
Hide^ +9/7
Move Silently^ +9/7
Spellcraft +12/7 (+14 to decipher scrolls)
Use Magic Device +12/7 (+14 to use scrolls)

^ includes acp (-1)

Languages Known:

Common
Elven
Dwarven
Abyssal


Class Features:

Eldritch Blast (1d6 dmg/2 levels, 250' range)
Detect Magic (at will)
Invocations
Damage Reduction (1/cold iron)
Deceive Item

Racial Features:

Bonus Feat
+1 skill point per level
2d6 luck dice

Campaign Bonuses:

Bonus Feat
Bonus Class Skills (Hide, Move Silently)

Invocations Known:

Entropic Warding (least, 2nd)
-20% miss chance vs. ranged attacks (as entropic shield)
-leave no tracks or scent (as pass without trace)
See the Unseen (least, 2nd)
-See invisible/ethereal objects or beings within visual range (as see invisibility)
-Darkvision 60'
Eldritch Spear (least, 2nd, blast shape)
-Increase Eldritch Blast Range to 250'


Equipment:

Dagger [1 lb]
Studded Leather Armor [20 lb]

Backpack [2lb]
Flint & Steel [-]
Belt Pouch [0.5 lb]
Trail Rations (2 days) [2 lb]
Water Skin [4 lb]
Whetstone [1 lb]

Potion of CLW [-]

35 gp 9sp 8 cp

30.5 lb / 33 lb (light load)


Appearance:

Liam is a fairly unremarkable looking young man. Shoulder length brown hair, brown eyes, somewhat on the tall and skinny side, but nothing noteworthy. On first glance one might mistake him for one of hundreds of other young men, going about their business in their perfectly normal villages and cities. However, a closer inspection will reveal that his eyes are where one can find his true indentity. Those who meet his eyes will find a forceful personality staring back at them, with an intense and unwavering gaze.

Personality:

Liam is an intelligent, outgoing and personable kind of person, at least on the surface. He tends to keep his abilities secret from the general populace, and never lets on that he is anything more than just another guy. Those who get to know him and earn his trust will find him a loyal and steadfast friend even if he tends a bit towards acting out and impulsive behavior.

History:

Liam originally grew up in a small farming community near the outskirts of Tev’El Rhoe. He got along well with the other local children and seemed all set for a happy and simple life as a farmer. However, things began to change when his powers began to develop. Around his twelfth year, the incidents began. Strange lights and sounds were seen in his room at night, and sometimes he would black out and be found hours later with mysterious burn marks scattered around him. Rumors began to circulate around the community of an ancient family curse, whispers of deals with devils and demons. The neighbors and children who had adored young Liam as a normal child, began to mutter curses and throw stones.

On his thirteenth birthday, Liam decided to leave his village for good. He ran away into the night and decided to make his way to Enberton. He managed to fall in with a trade caravan traveling his direction and spun a tale about running away to be a soldier. They agreed to let him travel with them, and before to long he arrived at his destination. However, the city was not quite as welcoming as he would have hoped.

He tried to talk to various wizards and sages to get some answers, but they were all far too busy to talk to a scruffy young boy from the country. He found himself alone and unwanted in this town, but refused to return home. He lived on the streets and learned to steal food in order to eat. He hid in the alley ways and back streets and avoided the guards at all costs. However, he could not evade notice forever. A guard spotted him snatching a loaf of bread and cried out for him to stop. Liam ran, but the guard gave chase and with longer legs was quickly catching up. With fear of capture, Liam's powers surfaced once more and a bolt of green energy flew from the child towards the guard. The guard ducked and wasn't hurt, but he lost sight of the child in the crowds. However, the wizard Dain, who was out shopping that morning saw both the explosion and the child. Intrigued he eventually tracked Liam down and together they discussed magic. It turned out that Liam had no aptitude for wizardry, but the old man had heard stories of some people with Liam's talents before. Dain agreed to hire Liam as a servant and to teach him what he could.

Over the next few years Liam worked for the mage and spent his spare hours learning how to control and use his powers. He picked up much knowledge of the workings of magic and the like from Dain, but his unique abilities were his own to learn and master. Recently the news came of the attack on the elven city. Liam felt that he had learned as much as he could from the mage, and that the coming of the dragon was a sign for him to return to the world. He left Dain soon after and on a whim decided to return to his home to see what had changed. As he neared the village, his old memories grew stronger and he recalled why he had left in the first place. The bitter recollections came to a peak as he stood at the final crossroads that would take him to his old home. He stood there for a long while, staring down the road. Finally, he turned away, and lacking any better path, took the fork that would lead him to Tev’El Rhoe and the city proper.


"Liam's speech"

taitzu52 	01-17-05 03:16 PM
Sonrik Velrys
Human Paladin 3
Lawful Good

STR 14 (+2) [6pts.]
DEX 12 (+1) [4pts.]
CON 14 (+2) [6pts.]
INT 10 (+0) [2pts.]
WIS 12 (+1) [4pts.]
CHA 17 (+3) [13pts.]

Hit Points- 34

BAB- +3
Melee- +5
Ranged- +4

AC- 17 (+4armor+2shield+1dex) FF-16, Touch-11
Init.- +1

FORT- 8 (2+3+3*)
REF- 5 (1+1+3*)
WILL- 5 (1+1+3*)

Longsword- +6 to hit, 1d8+2 slashing, 19-20x2 crit.
Shortbow- +4 to hit, 1d6 piercing, x3 crit, 60 ft.

Feats:
Power Attack
Weapon Focus: Longsword
True Believer
Improved Toughness

Class Features:
Aura of Good
Detect Evil at will
Smite Evil: 1/day, +3 to hit, +3 dam.
Divine Grace*
Lay On Hands: 9 hp/day
Aura of Courage: allies in 10 feet gains a +4 vs. fear
Divine Health: immunity to all diseases

Skills (18):
Climb*- 2+2=4
Diplomacy- 5+3=8
Heal- 1+1+2
Jump*- 3+2=5
Knowledge (nobility)- 1+0=1
Knowledge (religion)- 2+0=2
Ride- 4+1=5

Scale Mail (50gp)
Hvy. Wooden Shield (7gp)
Longsword (15gp)
Morningstar (8gp)
Dagger (2gp)
Shortbow (30gp)
Arrows-20 (1gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Bedroll & Blanket (.6gp)
Flint & Steel (1gp)
10 torches (.1gp)
Oil x3 (.3gp)
Rations x4 (2gp)
Waterskin x2 (2gp)
Holy Symbol, Silver (25gp)
Holy Water (25gp)
Oil of Magic Weapon (50gp)
18gp

Description: Sonrik is a very handsome, well formed young man. He has shaggy blonde hair that he keeps cut above his shoulders, and a little bit shorter in the front. His blue eyes and pale skin denote that his heritage lies in another part of the country than his rural surroundings would dictate. He is a very kind man, never sarcastic or cruel. He is friendly as well, but often times quiet, as he prefers to speak in prayer to his lord, Hieronious, rather than keep up with the comings and goings of town life. But when he does raise his voice, it is clear and commanding, and on rare occasions, even fell.

History: Sonrik's family history is a bit of a mystery. His mother, who lives on a farm with her brother, far away from Tev'El Roe, was still young and beautiful when Sonrik left years ago. When Sonrik was a boy, he would ask his mother who his father was, she would only smile quite sadly, and say nothing. Once, Sonrik's uncle saw him walking away after asking that question again, and pulled him aside. He said, "Well lad, I guess you're old enough to know." Know what?, Sonrik thought to himself. His uncle continued, "Your mother and I used to live on the lands of a great lord. He was a kind man, and treated us well. In time, he fell in love with your mother. I believe his feelings were true, but alas, a lord does not have the freedom to marry whom he chooses. So as the day of his wedding to a cold, cold noblewoman drew near, he sent us away. As I said, he loved your mother, and gave us enough to buy this farm and live in comfort, a trifle for him probably. But after we left, we learned that your mother was with child, you Sonrik." Sonrik asked who this lord was and where his lands were, but his uncle just shook his head and said, "You shouldn't ask such things.", and would speak of it no more.
In time, Sonrik's uncle grew sick and died. His mother was left alone, and was encouraged by a neighbor to marry. Still young and well kept, she was courted by a good man, hard working and honest, though a bit old, with children of his own. Sonrik was at an age where he would no longer be taken care of by a new family, so his mother sadly sent him away. She knew of an old priest who she cared for on the estate before Sonrik was born. She bid him farewell and said to seek him out, somewhere outside the village of Tev'El Roe. Sonrik traveled a long way, and found the old man. He was sickly, but the good natured boy cared him for 2 years before he died. Sonrik took his mail and sword and removed himself closer to town, to share with others the shining lights that are The Twins.

Ashy 	01-19-05 06:46 PM
Name: Ala
Race: Elf (Female)
Class: Cleric of Thorus Odara
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral Good

STR: . .14 . . +2 (6 pts)
DEX: . 17 . . +3 (8 pts, +2 Elf)
CON: . 12 . . +1 (6 pts, -2 Elf)
INT: . . 10 . . +0 (2 pts)
WIS: . .15 . . +2 (8 pts)
CHA: . 13 . . +1 (5 pts)

HIT POINTS: 9

ARMOR CLASS: . 18 . . (+3 Dex) . . (+4 Armor) . . (+1 Shield)
ARCANE SPELL FAILURE: 35%
ARMOR CHECK PENALTY: -4
BAB: +0
Melee +3 Longsword (+0 BAB, +2 Str, +1 Weapon Focus) DMG 1d8+2 CRIT 19-20/x2
Ranged +3 Light Crossbow (+0 BAB, +3 Dex) DMG 1d8 CRIT 19-20/x2

SPEED: 30 feet
INITIATIVE: +3

SAVING THROWS
SAVE . . . Total . Base . Mod . .
Fortitude: . +3 . . . +2 . . . +1 . .
Reflex: . . . +3 . . . +0 . . . +3 . .
Will: . . . . . +4 . . . +2 . . . +2 . .

RACIAL ABILITIES
Immune to Magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects
Low-light vision
Free search check for secret doors within 5 feet

CLASS ABILITIES
Turn Undead
Domains
Good – You cast “Good” spells at +1 caster level.
War – Free Weapon Focus: Longsword

FEATS
Free – Divine Metamagic (Reach Spell) From Complete Divine, pg. 80. May spend 2 turn attemps to power a spell with the “Reach Spell” metamagic feat.
1st – Reach Spell From Complete Divine, pg. 84. Turns touch spell into a ray spell. Must succeed at a ranged touch attack. (+2 shift)
((Note to Ashy: These feats effectively give you a ranged touch heal spell. This will become much more effective with the "Extra Turning" (ie. more times per day) feat at level 3))

CLASS SKILLS
Concentration: +3 …(+2 Ranks)…(+1 Con)…
Craft: +0 …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
Diplomacy: +3 …(+2 Ranks)…(+1 Cha)…
Heal: +4 …(+2 Ranks)…(+2 Wis)…
KS: Arcana: +0 …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
KS: History: +0 …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
KS: Religion: +2 …(+2 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
KS: The Planes: +0 …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
Profession: +2 …(+0 Ranks)…(+2 Wis)…
Spellcraft: +0 …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…

CROSS CLASS SKILLS
Listen: +4 …(+0 Ranks)…(+2 Wis)…(+2 Race)
Search: +2 …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…(+2 Race)
Spot: +4 …(+0 Ranks)…(+2 Wis)…(+2 Race)

LANGUAGES SPOKEN
Elven
Common

EQUIPMENT
Longsword (15 gp, 4 lbs)
Light Crossbow (35 gp, 4 lbs)
20 Bolts (2 gp, 2 lbs)
Chain Shirt (100 gp, 25 lbs)
Light Steel Shield (9 gp, 6 lbs)
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs)
Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs)
Candle x 5 (5 cp)
Chalk x 5 (5cp)
Ink x1 vial (8 gp)
Inkpen x2 (2sp)
Paper, 20 sheets (8 gp)
Belt Pouch (1 gp, .5 lbs)
Signet Ring (5 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lbs)
Trail Rations x 4 (2 gp, 4 lbs)

Weight: 56.5 lbs (Light load, 58/116/175)
Cost: 190gp 2 sp

Money Remaining
Gold: 9
Silver: 8
Copper: 0

Description
Ala is rather plain and non-descript for an elf, with short-cropped, chin length reddish-blonde hair and pale green eyes. She is mousey looking, though when one takes time to really peer at her, one can see the hints and traces of a natural beauty hidden beneath the layers of self-depreciation and self-doubt. She wears the prescribed travelling robes of a priest of Thorus Odara, which she took from her father upon his death. Despite the fact that she is often mistaken for male in these robes, she wears them with pride since they once belonged to her father.

Personality
Ala is quiet and reserved, but she is not ashamed to speak her mind when she feels led. She is never the one to lead a group in any means, as she feels that she simply does not possess the wherewithall to do so; it is likely that in this (as in many other things) she underestimates herself. She has a very wise and quick mind, however, and her insights, which she feels are gifts from above, are usually uncannily accurate. She is a very devout person and feels that spreading the word of Thorus Odara is her primary mission in life.

History

Bobitron 	07-20-05 02:31 PM
Kale, Last of the Danugh



A small image for use with the maps.



Kale

Human Barbarian 3

Background: Born to the Danugh Clan high in the hills in the northern edge of the valley, Kale was the son of the chieftain and destined to one day rule his people. The ancestors had decreed it so. Over the last two generations, the Danugh had been one of the first of the clans to leave the nomadic lifestyle and settled into a gentle mountain valley. Living in lodges instead of caves, the Danugh started the rudiments of farming and herding. Kale was responsible for supplementing the clan's food stocks with trapping, and became an accomplished outdoorsman. The tribe was kept busy clearing the land of fey and forging relationships with those too strong to force out. Then the Ferrans, a neighboring clan that had always been the Danugh’s strongest rival, swept out of the mountains and assaulted the clan. Rumours of the Danugh's weakness had reached the other clans, and little mercy was shown to Kale's people. Kale had been away during the attack that ended with the death of his father and his six siblings. Arriving back at the lodge, he stood as the timbers burned around him. The only survivor, the wise woman, swore that the omen still held true. The remnants of the Danugh were scattered, and clan destroyed. Kale now wanders the lands of Enber, crossing its breadth from north to south and exploring the lake’s many shores; the last of the Danugh; ruler of the clan that no longer exists.

Appearance: An imposing figure, Kale stands nearly six and a half feet tall and has the thick, sinewy muscles of a man accustomed to hardship and battle. His arms and chest are covered with countless scars from his rough life. He started balding at a young age, and now wears his hair long in the back and sides. His grey mane flows into a thick beard that reaches down to his chest. He refuses most of the trappings of civilization, feeling it weakens his connection with the Valley to cloth himself in the cloth of the city-dwellers. Steel bangles encircle his ankles and left arm, and he often reaches over and spins the one highest one above his bicep as he speaks. A thick silver bracer with a large green stone graces his right forearm; the last artifact of his tribe.

About this character: Gruff and short-tempered, Kale has spent most of his adult life alone and in the wilderness. His abrupt manner hides a person who truly cares about those around him if they have earned his respect and the innocent. He once dreamed of revenge against the tribe that slaughtered his kin. As he grows older, the dream drifts further away.

Age: 45
Height: 6’4”
Weight: 230
Hair: Grey
Eyes: Blue

Barbarian
3rd level
Experience: 3000
Alignment: CG
Deity: Ancestor Worship

Statistics:

STR: 16 (+3 or +5 during rage, costs 10)
DEX: 14 (+2, costs 6)
CON: 16 (+3 or +5 during rage, costs 10)
INT: 10 (+0, costs 2)
WIS: 14 (+2, costs 6)
CHA: 9 (-1, costs 1)

Hit Points: 43 (+6 during a rage)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=120152
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=120153

Saving Throws:
Fortitude: +6 (base +3, CON +3)
Reflex: +3 (base +1, DEX +2)
Will: +3 (base +1, WIS +2)

Armor Class: 14 (Base 10, +2 w/Shield, +2 DEX)

Base Attack Bonus: +3

Weapons/attacks:
Unarmed (+6, 1d3+3 nonlethal, Crit 20/x2)
Unarmed, raging (+8, 1d3+5 nonlethal, Crit 20/x2)
Bastard sword, one-handed (+6, 1d10+3 slashing, Crit 19/x2)
Bastard sword, two-handed (+6, 1d10+5 slashing, Crit 19/x2)
Bastard sword, one-handed, raging (+8, 1d10+5 slashing, Crit 19/x2)
Bastard sword, two-handed, raging (+8, 1d10+7 slashing, Crit 19/x2)
Dagger (+6, 1d4+3, Crit 19/x2)
Dagger, raging (+8, 1d4+5, Crit 19/x2)
Handaxe (+6, 1d6+3, Crit x3)
Handaxe, raging (+8, 1d6+5, Crit x3)

Skills:
Starting skill points 30 (4x4)+4+5+5)
Appraise +0
Balance +2
Bluff -1
Climb* +5 (2 ranks +3 STR)
Concentration +3
Craft* +0
Diplomacy -1
Disguise -1
Escape Artist +2
Forgery +2
Gather Information -1
Handle Animal* (untrained)
Heal +2
Hide* +7 (5 ranks +2 DEX, perm class skill)
Intimidate* +5 (6 ranks -1 CHA)
Jump* +5 (2 ranks +3 STR)
Listen* +6 (4 ranks +2 WIS)
Move Silently* +7 (5 ranks +2 DEX, perm class skill)
Perform -1
Ride* +2
Search +0
Sense Motive +2
Spot +2
Survival* +8 (6 ranks +2 WIS)
Swim* +3
Use Rope +2

Feats:
Exotic Weapon Proficiency- Bastard Sword (starting feat)
Power Attack (bonus feat- human)
Track (bonus feat- campaign)
Cleave (3rd level feat)

Racial Features:
+4 skill points at start, +1 skill point each level
Bonus starting feat

Languages: Common

Class Features:
Fast Movement (movement is +10 over racial norm so long as not encumbered and wearing only light armor)
Illiteracy
Rage 1/day (temporarily gain +4 on STR and CON, +2 on Will saves, but -2 to AC, lasts 8 rounds)
Uncanny Dodge (retains DEX bonus even when flat-footed)
Trap Sense (+1 on Reflex saves and AC vs. traps)

Equipment:
Bastard Sword (35gp)
Heavy Wooden Shield (7gp)
Dagger (1gp)
Hand axe (6gp)
Sack with food for ten days (5gp)
Bracer (30gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Torch x2
Flint and steel (1gp)
Wooden mug and bowl (1gp)
Total spent: 87gp
Wealth: 13gp

groggy 	07-25-05 02:48 AM
Ehliia Sorn
Female Human Druid 3

Alignment: NG
Deity: ??
Age: 21
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 97
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black
Skin: Pale

Abilities:
STR: 8 (-1)
DEX: 8 (-1)
CON: 11 (+0)
INT: 16 (+3)
WIS: 18 (+4)
CHA: 14 (+2)

Combat Stats:
HD: 3d8
HP: 19 [8 + 6 + 5]
Speed: 30'
AC: 14, flatfooted 14, touch 9
Initiative: -1
Dmg Red: --/---
SR: --
BAB: +2
Grapple: -1

Saves:
Fort: +3 [+3 base + 0 Con]
Reflex: +0 [+1 base - 1 Dex]
Will: +7 [+3 base + 4 Wis]

Weaponry:
-Club: Attack +1 (1d6/x2)
-Sling (30 bullets): Attack +1 (1d4/50ft/x2)

Skill points: 48 total/8 per level
Skills:
Concentration: +6 [6 ranks + 0 Con]
Diplomacy: +4 [2 ranks + 2 Cha]
Handle Animal: +8 [6 ranks + 2 Cha]
Heal: +7 [3 ranks + 4 Wis]
Knowledge(nature): +13 [6 ranks + 3 Int + 2 Nature sense + 2 Survival synnergy]
Listen: +12 [6 ranks + 4 Wis + 2 Alertness]
Spellcraft +6 [3 ranks + 3 Int]
Spot: +12 [6 ranks + 4 Wis + 2 Alertness]
Survival: +12 [6 ranks + 4 Wis + 2 Nature sense]
Search: +4 [1 rank + 3 Int]
Bluff: +3 [1 rank + 2 Cha]

Feats:
Human: Endurance
Bonus: Alertness
Druid 1: Extend Spell
Druid 3: Natural Bond

Spells: 4/3/2
0 level: 4, DC 14
-guidance, guidance, purify food + drink, create water
1st level: 3, DC 15
-entangle, lesser vigor, shillelagh
2nd level: 2, DC 16
-embrace the wild, bull's strength

Code:

Common embrace the wild forms: Porpoise: Blindsight 120', Low-light vision Shark: Blindsense 30', Keen Scent 180' Eagle: Spot +14, Low-light vision Wolverine: Low-light vision, scent



Languages: Common, Druidic, Sylvan, Elven, Orc

Equipment:
Sling (30 bullets) 3sp
Club
Studded leather 25gp +3/+5
Heavy wooden shield 7gp +2
Backpack 2gp
Blanket 5sp
Sack/10 days rations 5gp
Waterskin 1gp
Money: 39gp

Animal Companion
Code:

Moons Wolf Animal Companion Large Magical Beast Hit Dice: 4d8 + 16 (37hp) Initiative: +2 Speed: 50ft AC: 17, touch 15, flatfooted 15 BAB/Grapple: +3/+9 Attack: Bite +9 (1d8+6) Full Attack: Bite +9 (1d8+6) Space/Reach: 10ft/10ft Special Attacks: Trip Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, link, share spell, evasion Saves: Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +1 Abilities: Str 22, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 Skills: Hide +3, Listen +3, Move Silently +4, Spot +3, Survival +1 Feats: Track, Weapon Focus (bite), Improved Natural Armor Trip (Ex): A wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier, +4 for large size) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an AOO. If the attack fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the wolf. Skills: Wolves have a +4 racial bonus to Survival checks when tracking by scent. Evasion (Ex): Reflex save for no damage Tricks: Attack, defend, come, heel, down, track, guard, stay



Personal Information:
Appearance:
Looking like a stiff breeze could knock her over, Ehliia (Ehli for short) is as far away from an imposing figure as one could get. Her wild black hair is knotted into itself and hangs in thick cords almost to her waist, the color dark enough to almost--but not quite--match the searching eyes in her pale, pale face. Long of limb and willowy, Ehli moves stiffly, as if uncomfortable in her own skin, or cradling injuries that none but her can see. A noticeable limp accompanies her every step, and she holds her left arm fast against her side, rarely employing it unless necessary.

What Ehli lacks in size and presence is easily made up by Moon, the enormous forest wolf that dogs her every step. Mottled brown and grey, with penetrating yellow eyes, the wolf rediates power at a primal level. At the shoulder of a height with Ehli, Moon is fiercely protective of his master, and can often be seen allowing her to lean against him as the pair walk.

Personality:
Though her body is weak, anyone mistaking that for weakness of mind is in for a shock when dealing with the druid. Generally affable and of a mild disposition when dealing with topics that are of no interest to her, Ehli is a fierce opponent when challenged. Her intellect is keen, and she plays to her frailty when it is to her advantage. A quick wit lies buried within her, and only surfaces around those she trusts--a ready quip is a sure sign of respect from the lass.

Moon, being a large, mean wolf, has the personality that one can expect from a large, mean wolf. Namely, mean. And large.


Background:
Coming soon!

Ferrix 	07-27-05 03:15 AM
Odo

Code:

Name: Odo Class: Rogue 1/Cloistered Cleric 3 Race: Halfling Size: Small Gender: Male Alignment: Chaotic ummmm shiny? Deity: Luck Str: 10 +0 (4p.) Level: 3 XP: 3000 Dex: 17 +3 (6p.) BAB: +2 HP: 23 (4d6+4) Con: 12 +1 (4p.) Grapple: -3 Luck Dice: 2d8 Int: 13 +1 (5p.) Speed: 20' Spell Res: -- Wis: 16 +3 (10p.) Init: +7 Spell Save: -- Cha: 14 +2 (6p.) ACP: -1 Spell Fail: 15% Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total Armor: 10 +3 +0 +3 +1 +0 +0 17 Touch: 14 Flatfooted: 14 Base Mod Misc Total Fort: 3 +1 +1 +5 Ref: 3 +3 +1 +7 Will: 3 +3 +1 +7 Weapon Attack Damage Critical Short Sword +6 1d4 19-20x2 Dagger, ranged +7 1d3 19-20x2 Sling +7 1d3 20x2 Languages: Common, Halfling, Elven Abilities: +2 racial bonus on listen, climb, jump and move silently, +1 racial bonus on attacks with thrown weapons and slings, +1 racial bonus on all saves, +1 morale bonus on saves against fear; sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding; lore, knowledge domain, luck domain, trickery domain. Feats: Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Finesse Skill Points: 57 Max Ranks: 7/3.5 Skills Ranks Mod Misc Total Bluff 7 +2 +9 Sense Motive 7 +3 +10 Profession: Gambler 4 +3 +7 Sleight of Hand 7 +3 +2 +12 Knowledge: Local 7 +1 +8 Gather Information 4 +2 +2 +8 Diplomacy 7 +2 +4 +13 Tumble 7 +3 +10 Spot 4 +3 +7 Heal 2 +3 +5 Equipment: Cost Weight Short Sword 10gp 1lb Dagger 2gp .5lb Sling 0gp -lb Bullets (10) 1sp 2.5lb Studded Leather 25gp 10lb Adventurer’s Outfit -gp -lb Backpack 2gp .5lb Folding Table Case 5gp 2.5lb Deck of Cards, Ivory 25gp -lb Dice, Silvered 25gp -lb Hammock 5gp .5lb Spell Component Pouch 5gp 1.5lb Hooded Lantern 7gp 1lb Oil -5 flasks 5sp 2.5lb Flint and Steel 1gp -lb Whetstone 2cp .5lb Trail Rations -4 days 2gp 1lb Waterskin 1gp 1lb Pony 30gp -lb -Riding Saddle 10gp -lb -Bit and Bridle 2gp 1lb -Saddlebags 4gp 8lb Total Weight:XXlb Money: 50gp 3sp 8cp Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push Max Weight: 25 50 75 150 750 Age: 22 Height: 3'1" Weight: 35lb Eyes: Light grey Hair: Dirty blond Skin: Tanned



Commonly Prepared Spells:
0th Level: Guidance, Guidance, Light, Mending
1st Level: Divine Insight, Command, Doom, Disguise Self (d)
2nd Level: Silence, Invisibility (d)

Appearance: Odo would generally come off as your typical halfling, except for his eyes, two pale grey orbs which often seem glazed over. He wears a dark brown cloak over a simple cotton tunic and leather breeches. Shielding his eyes from the sun and from your gaze is a black felt bowler hat.

Background: Growing up a halfling in the Lomis Valley is all fine and dandy, at least for most halflings. Sure, the celebrations are great, the halfling lass’ fine to dandy with, the meals excellent and the lazy summers lazy, but I need more. At sixteen, I tossed my dice in my bags and off I went, nothing has stopped me since then.

I’ve wondering through human lands, elven lands, and even a brief stint with the dwarves in their dour caves. But all in all, the place I like to be is at the table with a game of chance in front of me. Luck shines on me and I know it, I use it whenever I can. Sure it’s fickle sometimes, but you get what you take, so long as it’s more than you give, what’s the harm done, to me anyways.


All times are GMT +1. The time now is 07:18 PM. 	

Powered by: vBulletin Version 3.0.7
Copyright ©2000 - 2006, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
[/sblock]
If anyone had problems with recovering his character.


----------



## hafrogman (May 24, 2006)

Yay for not having to re-level!


----------



## Vendetta (May 25, 2006)

oh god, I suck... I thought I posted the link to the old rogue gallery somewhere recently but I don't see it... sorry guys, I thought I had when I mentioned thinking of starting a new one... Sorry


----------



## hafrogman (May 25, 2006)

The old RG is linked in the first post of this thread.  The key is, Otu's is much more recent than anything else we found, and has the last edits to the thread.


----------



## Vendetta (May 26, 2006)

OOOOOOOOH!!!!
very nice then


----------



## Knight Otu (May 26, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> oh god, I suck... I thought I posted the link to the old rogue gallery somewhere recently but I don't see it... sorry guys, I thought I had when I mentioned thinking of starting a new one... Sorry



I'm sure you did in the game thread, actually.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 14, 2006)

you are welcome to jump in the discussion here... after all, if not for the King sending you on the mission to investigate the gnome fate, you'd be sitting in this hall.  Don't worry, the other group never RPed this part either ... and only one of the three face to face groups ever did either... so if you can't think of anything to chip in, no worries... I should probably remove it from the game.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm not sure it needs to be "removed", but I don't neccesarily feel the need to contribute either.  Perhaps it's because we're down to two people in the chamber, Odo wandering off and all.  

But it appears that more is going than just simple discussion, and Liam isn't much for politics.  We missed the start, and all that went before.  And right now it seems like getting the news of conspiracy and treachery out is WAY more important than politics.

So it serves as an interesting backdrop, insight into the goings on and all, but it doesn't seem to be the main action.  Tell us what happens and then we move on.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 14, 2006)

Odo will be back, he's just attending to some business.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been thinking about whether I should let Sel say a few tacts - it seems the discussion is bogged by unnecessary details (in the end, it isn't important whether the dragonspawn exist, the threat to Enber definitely does). Maybe the discussers need a bit of a wake-up call.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 15, 2006)

muwahaha


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds like evil laughter...


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 15, 2006)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Sounds like evil laughter...




Could be worse.
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2441213&postcount=198


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 16, 2006)

*snicker*


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 11, 2006)

Just because it's been such a long time; an update on some of the players

King Promus (in his 50s)
Dean Belhander; traitorous vizier of the king (in his 30s)
Movak; King Promus' brother (in his 40s)
Princess Ida & Princess Kerrol; Two of King Promus' three daughters (28 and 36 respectively)
Lady Asta; Movak's daughter (just 16), raised by King Promus after Movak turned her out as a baby.  (Movak "didn't have time to raise a child")


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 11, 2006)

whoops, thought Asta was a half-sister or something. . .  okay, so the kings daughters are older. . .  and probably up to something nefarious.  Still, I gotta go to the rescue of my sweetheart  *swoon*


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 11, 2006)

hehe


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 11, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Still, I gotta go to the rescue of my sweetheart  *swoon*



Hey, I thought you said you only met her at the ball!  Secret meetings behind my back, or what?


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 11, 2006)

Pfft, sure we only met the once, but she clearly had a thing for me.

Heck, she was crying her eyes out when it came time for me to leave.

Okay, so she was crying her eyes out when I arrived too, but I think she was sad for me to go     Liam is just THAT sexy.


edit:

P.S. Does anyone else feel like they're in a horror movie?

Liam:  There's a homicidal madman wandering loose around the castle, what shall we do?
Sel:  I know, let's split up!
Liam:  Great idea!


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 12, 2006)

hahaha

that's funny.
I hate when my group splits up, but it at least is possible on the boards.  In face to face gaming it ALWAYS means one group is going to be doing nothing and I can't control that group's emotions and attachment to the game for a while... and yet, my face to face group always splits up anyway as hard as I try to get them to stay together.  But then, it is MY fault, giving them options and all


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 12, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Liam:  There's a homicidal madman wandering loose around the castle, what shall we do?
> Sel:  I know, let's split up!
> Liam:  Great idea!



Well, I figure he's not directly homicidal, and has henchmen for that job.




I'm not helping, am I?


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, with friends like these, who needs homicidal maniacs?

Hmm. . .  d'you think I might have upset the dwarf a teensy bit?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 9, 2006)

good lord, I hadn't even realized that we are down to just the three players now, Sel'Tarien, Odo, and Liam.  I mean, I knew that we were, but I didn't KNOW it until I was trying to do that bloody map (which I fogot to post and I'll have to go back and edit it in) and I was trying to place figures and was done almost instantly.  

uh

man, I think we are in need of others.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 9, 2006)

We had this discussion a few posts ago (252).  Basically, we have three players, but a six person, well rounded party.

If you want to recruit more, so be it.  But after a while we're going to get a bad reputation.

"Did you hear?  The Tev El'Rhoe delegation is looking for new recruits *again*."

"Yeah, creepy.  I heard their first cleric went insane, and most people who join eventually just vanish, never to be seen again.  Nobody knows what happens to them."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 10, 2006)

possibly, but how many games here can tout themselves as having played for a year and 8 months, with 2/3rds of the active cast having started from day one.  

I think when we had the aforementioned discussion, He'Rak was still with the group though too.

As for those pesky NPCs... they are due to die, you know   They are there to get in the way of death blows to the PCs... MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA *CAUGH*CAUGH*CHOKE*GASP* HAHAHA


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 10, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> possibly, but how many games here can tout themselves as having played for a year and 8 months, with 2/3rds of the active cast having started from day one.



Not many, all the more reason to stick with it.


			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> I think when we had the aforementioned discussion, He'Rak was still with the group though too.



It was actually triggered by his departure.


			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> As for those pesky NPCs... they are due to die, you know   They are there to get in the way of death blows to the PCs... MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA *CAUGH*CAUGH*CHOKE*GASP* HAHAHA



You keep on using that laugh, I do not think it means what you think it means.  You keep on saying they will die, but they keep on living.  Once they die, we can re-recruit, but for now they're the the longest lasting cannon fodder ever.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 10, 2006)

hahahah

yeah, they're long lasting... because I have only 3 PCs 

I was just thinking how I'm going to need to scale back the final section of the first story arc, mostly, which caused me to be thinking out loud (so to speak... or type)


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 16, 2006)

Kind of hoping Odo would post before resolving combat considering there is only two players there atm... but I'll update it tomorrow regardless.

also, Sel, I'm assuming from the post, is going to stand in that square and make a normal attack, correct?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey, what's up V.

Looks like you need some beef. I can run someone who's gone missing, if the circumstances allow. After all, I don't want your story arc to go to crap.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 16, 2006)

Or, you know. . . you could. . .

GO BACK TO HALFLING QUEST.

We had to lend Ringly to someone, but perhaps there would be a way for you to return.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Aug 16, 2006)

sh*t. I hate RL.

Could you give me a link? I've been away for quite a while.

Oh, and any other games I totally ditched?

EDIT: nvm i found it.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry, didn't mean to come across as angry or anything.  Just didn't want to get overlooked.      Good to see you're still alive.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Aug 16, 2006)

No it's totally cool. I complicated the hell out of things. Ferrix is regret opening that thread, lol. I'm completely in the wrong here.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 16, 2006)

HEY ENDER!  Nice to see you again!

I'd love to have you join up... uh... didn't you have a char in my GG version?  If you'd like to rez him here, that's cool by me or make a new char or browse through the old rogue gallery and take one of them over... whatever you'd like sir, I'd love to have your RP genious combined with these fine gentlemen Role-players already here.  (Plus you already know a lot of the back story... or you may have forgotten... heck I forget some things and It's my world  )


----------



## ender_wiggin (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, I've got a lot of reading to do (not only what happened after I left, but actually the _whole_ thing, cuz I don't what happened in this version), but yeah, I'm in.

I ran Victor Wintson in the GG version, and I'll see about rezing him; I'll do it if the party looks like they need a spellslinger. Otherwise I'll cook up something new.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 16, 2006)

cool, just let me know what your thoughts are
rahjr2k@hotmail.com


----------



## ender_wiggin (Aug 16, 2006)

What are the players currently active? In the Rogue's gallery there are only 2 entries.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2006)

and Odo
He's not put Odo up in the new gallery.

here's the old gallery.  We just started the new one to get rid of all the ex-players cluttering it up (some never even posted)
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=114142


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, it's like a walk down memory lane.
And you were there, and you, and you!

Hmmm, luck dice.  Have we ever actually used our luck dice?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Aug 17, 2006)

Then it looks like the group could use the services of a straight up wizard.

http://groovygamers.com/viewtopic.php?t=350&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

This is the character information I dredged up. Of course, the events leading up to "modern' time will need to be discussed. In the parallel GG universe, Wintson seemed to have been the narrative equivalent of Liam, though I won't metagame farther than that.

ender224 (at) gmail (dot) com, if this requires email.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 17, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> also, Sel, I'm assuming from the post, is going to stand in that square and make a normal attack, correct?



The 'plan' was to remain in the square and make a non-lethal attack, as before. Of course, if I don't hit that way, I'll have to resort to lethal attacks.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 21, 2006)

sorry all, internet went in and out all weekend long, mostly out.  So it was a pretty boring weekend and somewhat frustrating.  Anyway, assuming things are working tonight (I'm at work right now) I'll be updating the game.  Cross your fingers for me (doubly so since I had no phone this weekend either and had to go to my brother's to call the cable company... but they assured me that things would be fixed today... )

anyway, ender, if you have any ideas, I'll be happy to hear them, otherwise tonight (assuming connection) I'll email you some ideas.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Aug 22, 2006)

Admittingly, I think the simplest solution would be to change "Tev'El Rhoe" to whatever location the PCs are currently at. (Enberton, if I'm not mistaken).

Although I think that you probably have a more graceful solution.

EDIT: I'm gonna be away tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2006)

did we lose Odo?  Anyone have a game with Ferrix?  Has he been around at all?
I skipped him last round, but considering that he's half of the PCs at the door, I'd kind of like to get a post from him before the next round


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2006)

He's out of town/moving something of the sort.  He made a general forum post, I'll look for it.

Edit: voila!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=171828


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2006)

ah HA!  well then, it could be another week or so then... or later tonight... thanks so much for posting that for me, sir.

we'll go slow, in hopes that he gets back soon, but I'llpost up something tomorrow before noon at the latest.  Once he gets back and into full swing, I'd like to step up the game a little bit, doubly so when we are emeshed in combat


----------



## ender_wiggin (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm going to post in the Rogue's gallery.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 29, 2006)

yay, we've got Ferrix back... but Knight Otu?  Are you gone now?  (I'd love to do some rounds where everyone posts   )  Regardless, I'll auto Sel if we don't get a post by tomorrow.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll update tomorrow night.... but hoping Odo will post first


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 16, 2006)

Going to a Cross Country Meet (I coach for the  highschool I work at) so Can't do the update until later.  We've got more than half the players posted now (Which is generally my rule for posting up new updates in combat when it has been a couple of days) so I'll auto Odo if we don't get to hear from him by tonight, which kind of sucks because now I'd have to choose something... before it was easy to have him just tend to the wounds of the fallen guard.  Let's see... what's the biggest spell he has memorized that I can waste?


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 20, 2006)

hey all.  My computer is dead due to hardware failures... the kind that need replacing and thus a few $$ from me... I'm currently dead broke.  HOWEVER, I've been rebuilding the adventure and will be posting up a map this weekend for you (as we're sort of stuck in a place that needs such things and my maps are stuck on my dead computer).  I get access to the net, though not as much as normally... we can go slowly but at least moving forward once I get the maps and stuff uploaded so I can use them in the adventure.  

I'm sorry about this.  Please bear with me.  I don't intend for this game to die... I'm just... hindered


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 20, 2006)

Dagnabbit!

Okay, everyone chip in for the new computer.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah, I was wondering about that. Good to hear you're still there.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 27, 2006)

sorry guys, when it rains it pours.  I'm not going to bore you with the miserable details but I'm just letting you know I'm around but getting me arse kicked by life (what else is new for any of us, right?  heh)  Looks like this saturday will be the day I get things posted up for this game.  I'm sorry once again.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 30, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Looks like this saturday will be the day I get things posted up for this game.




LIES!

Oh well, hope everything starts going better for you and whatnot.  I'm still hangin' in here.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 9, 2006)

please do, gentlesirs.  More oppressive news has hit me but one ray of hope is coming.  Among other things, I am also in the process of moving, which is consuming the bulk of my free time between my two jobs.  Sadly, when it comes time to actually finish up remaking these maps to continue (Which isn't much, trust me on that) I just don't have the gumption to do it.  On the plus side (and the ray of hope), when I get settled in (come the beginning of december) I've gotten my stipend and can start working on getting my computer fixed.  So... it seems we'll have to postpone until december sometime as it seems unlikely with the revival of my computer that I'll actually get the liveliness to get things all rebuilt when I'll hopefully be getting the original material back soon enough.  

until then, enjoy the holiday this weekend (for those who get it off... I personally am thrilled as I get a nice big chunk of time for packing) and thanksgiving to come.  I'll see you all soon!


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2007)

so... I'm ready to get this going again, but I want to know if you guys are still around and want to continue.  It's been a miserable couple of months around here and I appologise for not being able to run the game.  But, if you guys are still around and willing, I'm ready to run this again


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2007)

Yay!

Still here.  Need to fish Liam out of retirment and back into my signature, otherwise ready.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, I'm here (lucky, just stopped by Enworld and saw this).


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 15, 2007)

sweet, that's 2 of 3 in a short span of time.  With a small group like this, I need to know how many are actually in as it is really easy to overwhelm a small group.  Of course, that's partly what Krueger, Jaeden, and Gemble are there for.  Still... I want to give Knight Otu a chance to see we're back in business.  If either of you guys have him in another game, please pass along the message.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2007)

You could always try e-mailing him.

As a LEW judge, he should presumably check it semi-frequently.  Just put [ENWorld: Dangerous Legacy] in the subject of the e-mail.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm here and around.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to get to this.  it's been a really hectic week this week.  

The reason is that my second job, which is coaching basketball (I work at a high school) was supposed to be over... but the boys managed to somehow sneak their way into the postseason.  Its a "sweet sixteen" style play in what is nearly the largest division in highschool sports in the country for division 5, ie. the top 16 teams in the division get to go.  (We're a small highschool... we're actually division 7 we're so small... and division six and seven don't get their own playoffs, they get added into division 5... so this is quite impressive, actually.)  It could all be over next game with a loss, of course, but it very exciting.  I didn't think we'd make it, but we won the last game, which was expected, and all the right teams lost.  ((This is very much like the college BCS rankings))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 24, 2007)

OK.

Just to let you know, my second job is over now for about a month.  I was coaching boy's high school basketball and we just got the boot from the playoffs.  Getting to the playoffs was significant but we are out now.    SOOOOO 
I'll update sometime sat morning.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 28, 2007)

I shall be away from the 1st to the 5th.  
Try not to kill my character while I'm gone.

kthxbye


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 28, 2007)

Aaaw, why not?


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 28, 2007)

Because then I'd *NEVER* be able to seduce the princess.  Dammit, never even found her


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll give hafrogman till late tonight or tomorrow then I'll auto.  Hope everything's alright with him.  anyone hear anything?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 6, 2007)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I'll give hafrogman till late tonight or tomorrow then I'll auto.  Hope everything's alright with him.  anyone hear anything?





			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I shall be away from the 1st to the 5th.
> Try not to kill my character while I'm gone.
> 
> kthxbye




Hmm . . . one of us here is clearly insane.

And for once, I'm fairly sure it's not me!


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 6, 2007)

I never remember seeing that post... nor the "awww why not" or that post about seducing the princess...  Good lord, how did I miss all those OOC posts.  That is truly odd.  I guess I'm insane.  But then, no one ever really doubted that.

well, glad nothing happened.  Wish now I'd have waited "...or (till) tomorrow" to post


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 6, 2007)

Not like I would have done much differently.  A little more fluff, same crunch.

And it's not like I've actually managed to post anything in the IC boards at all yet since my return.

Head cold + flight + 4 hours of sleep = the room keeps swaying back and forth.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 7, 2007)

take out the head cold and I might pay for that drug


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 10, 2007)

ok... uh... I'm hesitant to say the "i'll auto" thing again   Hope things are well with Hafrogman.  But, for the sake of moving along, I'll post up tomorrow evening some time, hopefully with a Liam action.  And, no worries, mate, things happen and come up.  Just hope nothing's bad.  

Cheers


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 18, 2007)

Sel would like to contribute, but it seems he's still suffering from the Visions.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 19, 2007)

I declare you HEALED.

*Liam smacks Sel upside the head and banishes the demons that haunt him*

For a small donation I could also take care of that gout problem.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 20, 2007)

Ow! Sorry, Doc, but I won't recommend you to my friends.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 5, 2007)

OK... so I'm going on a mini Vacation with my family until sunday night.  With luck, the hotel we're staying at has internet access and I'll be able to log in from time to time.  But if I don't... that's what happened to me and I'll be back sometime sunday night so probably be checking stuff monday night

Sorry I didn't get a new RP post up, but been busy packing and getting ready and just kind of lost that chance.  Hopefully, like mentioned above, I'll get internet access and be able to post up for you guys... if not... happy easter
cheers


----------



## Knight Otu (May 9, 2007)

I'm having connection problems. Hope they'll be resolved soon.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 17, 2007)

well... it's been a month.  I was hoping for a post from Hafrogman, but it is possible he didn't see a reason to post... I guess we should probably keep more in contact in the OOC forum.  Anyway, I posted an update and think I'll just plow on ahead at this point if one (hopefully both) of you wants to keep running with it.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 28, 2007)

I guess liam's gone 
I emailed hafrogman at the last (only) address I had for him but it was returned to me as a dead address or something.  What do you think, sir?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 2, 2007)

Let me try a thing or two...


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool, good luck


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 5, 2007)

Ahh.  Sorry, so sorry.  I've gradually been phasing out my gaming, and my last remaining DM retired on me a little bit back.  I guess I forgot I still had one game going until Otu messaged me.  I'll go catch up.


Sorry about the e-mail, too, but the boards have a bug whereby I can't change the listed address.  Hopefully it will get fixed in ENW2.

Until then it's hafrogman

at

gmail


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet, glad to have you back, sir.  And, it is understandable that you forgot about this game as I've been slow getting things updated the last couple months.  Was all kinds of busy and a family member passed and some other rubbish.  But with luck, I should be more on top of things


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 28, 2007)

Are you waiting for me, or are we waiting for hafrogman? If it's the former, I thought my intentions were clear enough, taking the healing potions (or get healed by Devin so Krueger doesn't have to use his potions yet) and continue on our path.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 28, 2007)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Are you waiting for me, or are we waiting for hafrogman? If it's the former, I thought my intentions were clear enough, taking the healing potions (or get healed by Devin so Krueger doesn't have to use his potions yet) and continue on our path.



I think it's me. . . sorry Thanksgiving, etc.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys... so I've decided to start posting up the novel "Dangerous Legacies" from which the adventure comes, if you are interested in reading the story.  I decided to go with posting it on the Groovy Gamers site where I am also running a version of this game instead of the Story Hour section here because GMs have moderator powers over their forums of their games.  If you guys are interested in reading the story, please feel free.  The fact that it is posted at the other site has nothing to do with you guys and you guys are as entitled to the story as they.

http://www.groovygamers.com/forum/index.php/topic,5414.0.html


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 22, 2007)

Bookmarked for easy finding.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 10, 2008)

A choice.

Otu has once again pointed out how remiss I have been in my posting duties.  The holidays hit, and everything comes crashing down.  I could try posting again, but my big fear is that I'll just end up flaking out again.  So I leave it up to you two if you want me to try and go on or just to bow out now.

I love the story, and I love gaming with you two, but I'm a flake in the end.  So your call.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 11, 2008)

I, for one, would like to keep you. Hopefully, when EN2 hits, you'll have better reminders thanks to the again-working subscriptions. And you just know that Sel will need saving from Movak or whatever lurks at the end of these crypts.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh yes, I'd love to keep you in the game.  I have to admit that these darn subscription problems are screwing me up as I didn't even know OOC posts had been made.  Must have missed them when I went browsing for DL.  

And I don't mind a slow pace, either, as from time to time, I'm not able to post daily anyway, like I used to back when the game first started... do you guys realize how long it's been?  the OOC post for recruitment was made



> 01-14-05, 01:29 AM




I was thinking "Man, we've been together at this for 2 years, I don't want to throw in the towel by a long shot!" and then I started thinking, hmmmmm... has it really been two years? and went and checked and found it to be THREE!!!! lol 

*hafrogman*, post away, my friend, post away


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 27, 2008)

did one of you guys email me?  I got an email titled "Dangerous Legacy" and, it got deleted before I could read it and I can't, for the life of me, recover it.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 27, 2008)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> did one of you guys email me?  I got an email titled "Dangerous Legacy" and, it got deleted before I could read it and I can't, for the life of me, recover it.



Yeah, that was me.  I was attempting to do a self subscription thing.

My e-mail address listed here is wrong, and the ability to edit it is broken (along with other things).

I'll resend.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry all, I've been very, very sick the past 5 or so days and have been really out of it and spent most of my time in bed and not updating my games.  Sorry for any delays.  I'm feeling better, but not yet out of the woods.  I went to work today (which is where I am posting this now).    Again, sorry for the delays


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2008)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Sorry all, I've been very, very sick the past 5 or so days and have been really out of it and spent most of my time in bed and not updating my games.  Sorry for any delays.  I'm feeling better, but not yet out of the woods.  I went to work today (which is where I am posting this now).    Again, sorry for the delays



Don't worry about it.  I've delayed you for far less important reasons.  Rest, relax, get better.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2008)

Vendetta, you still having problems subscribing to the new thread?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 14, 2008)

He mentioned that it worked now. Sorry about letting the thread run overlength - It's been going somewhat slow, and when the convenient point to split came up and I remembered to bring it up, you had already posted.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2008)

No problem, I was a little lax on asking.  It's not a huge deal, but I like leaving the threads open if I can, so I'd rather just ask nicely 

Carry on, and have fun


----------

